# Fat Bike Air and Action Shots on Tech Terrain



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

_EDIT: I figured this thread could have action shots on tech terrain (or features) piggyback on top._

Show everyone that these wide-tired behemoths can actually separate from the ground _and can take on tech terrain and features _:thumbsup:

Post up shots of you and your buds catching air on a fatty _or taking on rocks, obstacles, and tech terrain_. Let us know where yer at.

Rockburn Skills Park, Elkridge, Maryland:





Rosaryville State Park, Upper Marlboro, Maryland:


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry sir, you are in the minority. Most of these folk would rather bolt a bunch of crap to therir bikes than catch air!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

atom29 said:


> Sorry sir, you are in the minority. Most of these folk would rather bolt a bunch of crap to therir bikes than catch air!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you find a way to get air on this sort of surface, do let us know...



Meanwhile I will restrict my airtime to a pogo-stick.

BTW impressive flying there, Drevil.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks fellas. Not trying to stir things up, btw 

Bunny hops are air too :thumbsup:

Lawn Mower Trail, Frederick Watershed, Maryland:



If you have some, post 'em. If not, start hopping' and snappin'!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Excellent thread idea.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

I got one.


----------



## buckfiddious (Nov 14, 2011)

I gotta convince some friends to get fatbikes. or even mountain bikes. Or get some friends. 

shut up. leave me alone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Drevil said:


> Thanks fellas. Not trying to stir things up, btw
> 
> If you have some, post 'em. If not, start hopping' and snappin'!


No worries i enjoy them and will do the same when the build is complete. :thumbsup: just shows how versitile the fatties are.


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

GREAT SHIRT! Where did you get it?


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Fatbike Air by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Couch jump by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Air Pugsley by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr

And, of course, the most popular picture I have ever taken. I'm sure a lot of people have seen this one already:


Doooooom! by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

This thread should have a little Epic Pugsley time as well:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/180287/l/

EPIC PUGSLEY TIME full version HD on Pinkbike


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> This thread should have a little Epic Pugsley time as well:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/180287/l/
> 
> EPIC PUGSLEY TIME full version HD on Pinkbike


Ha ha, brilliant. Non of this bike park malarkey!!!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> This thread should have a little Epic Pugsley time as well:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/180287/l/
> 
> EPIC PUGSLEY TIME full version HD on Pinkbike


Fun vid! I might have to take trip to a snowier locale if none comes to me in the winter.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

bobkorn said:


> GREAT SHIRT! Where did you get it?


Not sure if you meant my orange shirt, but if so, I got it at the thrift store a dozen years ago.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

1strongone1 said:


> I got one.


Pretty high, Jeff! Looking good.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

iggs said:


> Ha ha, brilliant. Non of this bike park malarkey!!!


Not sure what the "bike park" stab is for?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I rode a teeter totter the other day....stupid video on the phone got corrupted ....


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

buckfiddious said:


> I gotta convince some friends to get fatbikes. or even mountain bikes. Or get some friends.
> 
> shut up. leave me alone.


Based on your avatar:

*I'm so embarrassed! I wish everyone else was dead!..*


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Tweaked the title to include "Action Shots on Tech Terrain and Features" so we can show that even though they're the best choice for snow and sand, that they can take on other conditions just as well.

Frederick Watershed, Maryland



Schaeffer Farms, Germantown, Maryland


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

no air time pics but it does take to the air pretty well


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Heres one a mate sent me a few days ago. Adelaide, South Australia.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Not a pic and I've posted it before, but I think it qualifies.

BURP Highline TechAlt on Vimeo


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Met my buddy Mugg and his family today, and he knows a thing or two about cameras 

Rocks:


Rear tire squish after landing a little short:


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Sofaking dropping down The Qualifier.


2012_0604Kippfordweekend0010 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr

And the chute at the end of McMoab.


2012_0604Kippfordweekend0023 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Awesome pics so far. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

i'm glad i'm not only one )


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Enchanted Forest trail at the Frederick Watershed:


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

RFX Bigfoot, what kind of fork is that?


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

@ Drevil

i'm jealous about terrain You have under Your wheels ! :thumbsup:


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

Drevil said:


> Met my buddy Mugg and his family today, and he knows a thing or two about cameras
> 
> Rocks:
> 
> ...


You sir, have an interesting eye for fashion. Great pics, too!


----------



## nolan17 (Jun 9, 2009)

That fork looks like a Foes DH fork, it's what the Dorado was built after. If it is that must be a nice ride with a Nate up front!!

-Nolan


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Yes Bigfoot...tell us more about this bike


----------



## noish (Sep 19, 2009)

*Not as exciting, but still action...*

Here's a race pic.


----------



## Fortyfour (Feb 23, 2010)

*Fat Loggin'*

Some local tech - seriously hot + humid last night. Big tires kept my spirits high though:






And some granite from a while back:


----------



## GRFSR (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's a pic of a friend in mid-flight. He used a sloped rock as a take-off ramp.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just looked through the Flicker photos of that 44 BigBoy... very nice !!!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Moon Rocks, Davis, West Virginia



I love how the fatty tires "smoothed" this section over, and I was able to get through it.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Closest thing I have to an action shot right now, here is one of the mud holes in Patapsco State Park, Maryland.

Went out for a ride this morning, jumped a few of the mud holes, later in the day took the dog for a walk and one of my landing spots had stuck.


First picture in the direction of travel, second pictures is looking back at the hole showing my landing spot. The pictures don't show it well, its about a six foot hole.



Drevil said:


> _EDIT: I figured this thread could have action shots on tech terrain (or features) piggyback on top._
> 
> Show everyone that these wide-tired behemoths can actually separate from the ground _and can take on tech terrain and features _:thumbsup:
> 
> Post up shots of you and your buds catching air on a fatty _or taking on rocks, obstacles, and tech terrain_. Let us know where yer at.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Drevil,

Love the landing shot with the tire bulged out.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Not much air but it's off the ground.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

I just gotta say that I demo-ed a Carver Ti Fat Bike with a carbon fork at NEMBAFEST yesterday and it was just about the funnest bike I've ever ridden. I took it down a DH course called Jester 3 times and it was such a blast to hit tabletops and ride berms with. I was really amazed at it's capabilities as were the surprised riders whom I would catch and pass. Couldn't seem to get it more than 2 feet off the ground though!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

GRFSR said:


> Here's a pic of a friend in mid-flight. He used a sloped rock as a take-off ramp.


Wow!!!


----------



## fatsimon mk2 (May 14, 2012)

cool pic and vids


----------



## fenderltd (Jun 26, 2012)

Very Cool images and vids!


----------



## nolan17 (Jun 9, 2009)

I usually ride alone or with the dog but these were taken when I went to NH and 2 out of 3 pics were the first time I went off em. The FatBox is still the most fun bike I've ever ridden and by far the most plush Almost 1500mi of me beating on her and still holding up well!

-Nolan


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

:thumbsup: very cool!!


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

great pics guys


----------



## wildwoody (Jun 29, 2012)

nice..


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Self portrait from a little while ago. Good thread to put it in so figured I'd add.

All the cool air picks are making me want to head out and try and get a better shot! Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## noish (Sep 19, 2009)

*little jump*

posted this a while back but I figure it belongs in this thread.


----------



## orbea_production (Jul 5, 2012)

buckfiddious said:


> I gotta convince some friends to get fatbikes. or even mountain bikes. Or get some friends.
> 
> shut up. leave me alone.


hahahaa diont worry, ill be your friend...


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

A lil air under the HuDus from yesterday's Fountainhead ribbon cutting picnic.



Further in the park:




_Pics by my buddy Mark Stahl._


----------



## Mkultre (Jul 9, 2012)

*...*

Idk if you remember me, but I was the guy riding DH rig with the green full face helmet, was wondering if there were possibly any pics taken of me hitting that table top/ hip-step up right before the bridge... if you could please let me know it would be most appreciated, want to show my coworkers.. Thanks


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Mkultre said:


> Idk if you remember me, but I was the guy riding DH rig with the green full face helmet, was wondering if there were possibly any pics taken of me hitting that table top/ hip-step up right before the bridge... if you could please let me know it would be most appreciated, want to show my coworkers.. Thanks


Ha! Kinda surprised you found me on here. Yup, I got one my buddy forwarded me from his P&S camera. I wonder how the pics from the guy with the fancy pants camera turned out. Do you know who he was? Oh yeah, what's a hip-step up? Cheers,

rickyd


----------



## Mkultre (Jul 9, 2012)

its like the feature that I kept hitting but a hip is pretty much a diagonal transition aka the backside isn't totally linear with the take off theres some lateral travel and a step up is where the take off is lower than the backside of the jump... If you look next time your out there or at the pics you'll notice that the backside is higher and at a slight angle hence the hip/stepup/tabletop lol


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Unsmooth


----------



## joop (Dec 11, 2006)

Only now I realized what I should have while looking at this thread: you have 2 ti fatbikes, one ss and one geared!? Wow


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

joop said:


> Only now I realized what I should have while looking at this thread: you have 2 ti fatbikes, one ss and one geared!? Wow


Ha! I wish. Although I don't have the money for two complete fat bikes, I do have the extra parts and time to swap the bike over from singlespeed to geared or rigid to squishy.

I've been having health issues the past couple of weeks, and I need to run gears (doctor's orders to slow it waaaay down). I threw on the Lefty for shiggles. On Wednesday I have a singlespeed race, so the gears have to come off tonight. Undecided whether to run the Lefty since it's pretty smooth out there (Wakefield, in Northern Va). Planning to come in last so as not to stress my heart out too much.

Extra cables and chain are all cut to the right length, I have two wheelsets, and two forks, so it doesn't take more than 15-20 minutes to go from one mode to another.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

J-hop over one of a trillion trees fallen during the last storm at Lake Accotink in northern Virginia:


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

noish said:


> Here's a race pic.


Looks like the front tire is floating!


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow!!!! I love all the photos!! Great shots!


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

Quick question for you all. What rims do you run for summer trail and single track riding? I'm looking into getting a 9:zero:7 and running rolling Darryl's originally I had thought about getting the ones with holes drilled, but does that cause them to lose structural integrity? I'm a smaller guy, so probably going to run Husker Du's year round. I'll have to sell my regular mountain bike to get the wife's approval on the purchase, but going fat year round looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

f00g said:


> Quick question for you all. What rims do you run for summer trail and single track riding? I'm looking into getting a 9:zero:7 and running rolling Darryl's originally I had thought about getting the ones with holes drilled, but does that cause them to lose structural integrity? I'm a smaller guy, so probably going to run Husker Du's year round. I'll have to sell my regular mountain bike to get the wife's approval on the purchase, but going fat year round looks like a lot of fun.


If singlespeed and rigid, I am using a wheelset built with Speedway Uma 50mm rims. However, I'm not sure if they are still available.

If geared and Lefty'd, I have a wheelset built with Surly Marge Lite (65mm) rims. They work well too.

Tire-wise, HuDus have been my go-to tire, but I also like the Nate very much. When I started fat tires 4 years ago, it was the Endo, then I switched to the Larry when they became available. After getting the Nate and Hudus, the Larrys and Endos are gathering dust.


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

Being local I can swing by Speedway and ask them in person.  I'm still in the planning stage, test rode a speedway Fatback last week and the prototype 9:zero:7, but i noticed this week that the Fatback frame went up in price. I only remember seeing 70mm and 90mm rims on their site.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

f00g said:


> Being local I can swing by Speedway and ask them in person.  I'm still in the planning stage, test rode a speedway Fatback last week and the prototype 9:zero:7, but i noticed this week that the Fatback frame went up in price. I only remember seeing 70mm and 90mm rims on their site.


Yeah, when I got my second _silver_ Uma 50mm (about a year ago), it was the last one they had. Not sure if they've had any more made after that.

I see that Jones has a black one, which looks exactly like my Speedway, except for the color: http://www.jonesbikes.com/Wheels/Rim-50mm/vmj_funky.tpl.html


----------



## angryx (Oct 30, 2011)

riding over some slippery logs last winter(kind of winter)


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

This is from a couple of winters ago. Huckin an ole lobsta trap


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

This is one of the best threads on MTBR because it showcases nothing but FUN! Thanks to all who have contributed so far.


----------



## Sverre (Apr 2, 2005)

Great thread !!

My friend Jan airing his Moonlander.










Myself and my Jones


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks for the fresh material fellas!

Wife, her friend and I rode Frederick Watershed and Gambrill today. We tried to get a clear shot with our latest camera (Nikon AW100). Didn't work so awesome in today's light conditions at that particular spot. Hop 1, Hop 2, Hop 3 below:



I'm on the lookout for a new camera because a lot of my pics are starting to look like this. Never had a SLR/DSLR (or even a camera where the lens was interchangeable), and am seriously considering one, but not sure I'd ever take it on rides because they're too honking big...and fragile. Just discovered the Micro Four Thirds system, and very interested, but have to do more research. Final option is to pick up a new Canon S100. I had a S90 that took better shots in the woods, but it stopped working properly after filling with crud & mud (thus why I have a Nikon AW-100 now).

If anyone has any insight on a pocketable (or nearly so) camera that can take sweet action shots in the woods, please share. I want to ride and take consistently good action shots, not do "photoshoot" rides . Thanks!

-rickyd


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Last weekend at Gambrill was so fun, I went back again today. Even wore the same jersey and shorts to make sure the experience was just as good


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Fun, fun fun. Maybe one of these Saturdays I will not have to work and can meetup with you.

Cheers,
Steven



Drevil said:


> Last weekend at Gambrill was so fun, I went back again today. Even wore the same jersey and shorts to make sure the experience was just as good


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Drevil love seeing a rider with a nice big smile on there face . Good work .keep the pics coming .


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

There is no way not to smile on a fatbike!


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Ricky brings the party with him, there's always a ton of smiles when riding with him...


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Fat Bob said:


> Ricky brings the party with him, there's always a ton of smiles when riding with him...


You rockin' the Pug yet, Bob? Waiting for some pics from you to put in this thread.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Oooooh, a log pile! Let's see...



Do I go left to right...?


...or right to left?


Eh, Option 1 it is. Let's leave a buzzsaw mark while we're at it 


Log at Wakefield Park in Annandale, Va.


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

Loving the pics Drevil.

I have a Ti frame about to be built, and a lefty about to be delivered. I hope very much that it will turn into a bike as nice as yours (will look similar, I think we're the same height). Either way your action shots are adding to my excitment.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Drevil said:


> You rockin' the Pug yet, Bob? Waiting for some pics from you to put in this thread.


It's a stupid bike... yet I can't seem to wipe the smile off my face. I think a new rear tire is in order as the Nate seems a little much for my current needs. Might get an 80's punk band tire. I'll get some pics soon


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

It's hard to take action shots on your own and on a phone camera


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Excellent rides the last few days.




























Y'all?


----------



## chubbyone (Aug 24, 2011)

Drevil said:


>


This is cool.


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

Gotta love the skills park!


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Drevil said:


> Excellent rides the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

> If anyone has any insight on a pocketable (or nearly so) camera that can take sweet action shots in the woods, please share. I want to ride and take consistently good action shots, not do "photoshoot" rides . Thanks!
> 
> -rickyd


take a look at the SonyRX100, fast lens at the wide end, larger (than normal compact camera) sensor and great IQ


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

The look on your face in that picture just adds so much more to it, haha.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

SteveM said:


> take a look at the SonyRX100, fast lens at the wide end, larger (than normal compact camera) sensor and great IQ


Thanks Steve. I ended up with a Sony NEX 5N, and plan to buy a 16mm pancake lens ASAP. Those last three pix are with the new camera, but I really have to figure out how to use it properly.

The first two jumpy ones were taken at dusk with no flash, and I had to tweak them in Photoshop. Here's one we took with the flash.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Labor Day... FUN!














































The crowd was jazzed!


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

it was not a bunny hop


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

RFX big foot that would of been cool videoed .


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

man i'm loving the pics guys .


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

videoed ?? YES - soon


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Playing with Photoshop


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

RFX big foot said:


> videoed ?? YES - soon


Cool i look forward to it .


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Drevil said:


> Playing with Photoshop


Cool Cloning :thumbsup:


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

modifier said:


> Not a pic and I've posted it before, but I think it qualifies.
> 
> BURP Highline TechAlt on Vimeo


My buddies and I are riding BURP tomorrow. You should come out! We're all craving a fatbike something fierce and would love to check out your Intense:thumbsup: PM me if you want to meet up with us in the Dos parking lot. Will probably be going out around 1pm but will be there until 4 or 5...


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

From this weekends Isle of Man End2End race where I came in 59th place out of other 1689 riders all on "normal" mtb's


Flying Fat Bike by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnclimber said:


> From this weekends Isle of Man End2End race where I came in 59th place out of other 1689 riders all on "normal" mtb's
> 
> 
> Flying Fat Bike by Johnclimber, on Flickr


Great to see more people racing their fatbikes!!! :band::cornut:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Great to see more people racing their fatbikes!!! :band::cornut:


And to place that high (top 4%)!!! Impressive :thumbsup:


----------



## mgersib (Apr 9, 2004)

BranchedOak FatbikeJump - YouTube

Sorry, I don't know how to embed the player...


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

A root ball at Avalon


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Drevil said:


> And to place that high (top 4%)!!! Impressive :thumbsup:


Why, thank you :ihih:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Enchanted Forest in Maryland. Video.


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

*Great pics Drevil, a friend of mine lives in Reston, VA...*

I may be visiting him in the next few months and was wondering where these parks are located and are they "doable" from Reston, VA. As best I can tell, Fountainhead is the closest techy trail area to Reston? I can easily run mapquest but I know that traffic down there is a killer and it could throw off the time considerably although I would be there on the weekend so that should help somewhat. I ride a fatty 907 in northeast PA and love rooty, rocky terrain. Thanks, :thumbsup:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Elizabeth Furnace is prolly the most techy within ~1 hour of DC. It's west of town, like Reston, so definitely research that one. 

Fountainhead is swoopy and fast with lots of lil bumps and jumps. A lot of fun, but not really rocky. 

My favorite rocky riding is in Frederick, MD. There's Gambrill, which is decently marked, then there's the Frederick Watershed (where I shot that last vid), which is bigger, rockier, and less well marked.


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Drevil said:


> Enchanted Forest in Maryland. Video.


Love your work and your video .


----------



## captbuck (Sep 24, 2012)

Drevil said:


> A root ball at Avalon


nice, you ever ride Rville?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

captbuck said:


> nice, you ever ride Rville?


I was at Rosaryville in the evening last night. I did Wissahickon (in Philly) for the first time, in the morning. It was too gorgeous a day to do just one ride :thumbsup:

BTW, Wiss is a blast. Lots of little jumps, log rides and things that could lead to your peril (like that ginormous concrete pipe!)


----------



## captbuck (Sep 24, 2012)

Drevil said:


> I was at Rosaryville in the evening last night. I did Wissahickon (in Philly) for the first time, in the morning. It was too gorgeous a day to do just one ride :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, Wiss is a blast. Lots of little jumps, log rides and things that could lead to your peril (like that ginormous concrete pipe!)


when i go up there, i ride 4 laps on the pugs. great workout! i normally ride in SoMD...st. mary's lake. i'll have to keep an eye out for you. You're rig is very unique


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

log jump 
built under 4 minutes 
1 hour of fun


----------



## I'm suba (Aug 24, 2012)

atom29 said:


> Sorry sir, you are in the minority. Most of these folk would rather bolt a bunch of crap to therir bikes than catch air!


I haven't looked at this thread before because quite honestly I don't catch air. Nothing wrong with doing that. It looks like good fun. What is wrong is pulling pictures off threads to re post when you call them crap. If you don't like someones stuff be an adult and keep it to yourself.

btw....from now on you do not have my permission to re post any of my pictures or comments anywhere on the web.

Sorry to the OP for interrupting here...


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm suba said:


> I haven't looked at this thread before because quite honestly I don't catch air. Nothing wrong with doing that. It looks like good fun. What is wrong is pulling pictures off threads to re post when you call them crap. If you don't like someones stuff be an adult and keep it to yourself.
> 
> btw....from now on you do not have my permission to re post any of my pictures or comments anywhere on the web.
> 
> Sorry to the OP for interrupting here...


Not this sh!t... again !

I remember that last year you did something like this under your old username. 
Why get so upset when somebody reposts your pics to make his point ? (that you happen to dislike)
It's a public forum, people will do this and keep on doing this. 
Maybe you should think of watermarking your pictures or doing something with copyright...
Or just accept that what you put on this forum or on the internet is going to be open for use/abuse by a lot of people, and sometimes you may not like the results. 
Just put back your pics, go out for a ride.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

I'm not sure what this is all about, but, once you post a picture on an open public forum the picture is pretty much of public domain and if some decides to repost the picture there isn't much you can do about it.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

modifier said:


> once you post a picture on an open public forum the picture is pretty much of public domain and if some decides to repost the picture there isn't much you can do about it.


^^This^^

Last year there was a similar situation when some picture was reposted.
And there was a similar reaction where pictures were deleted.

To me both members were a bit childish at the time.

* Velobike's reaction on post 2 in this thread on the other hand is much better.
And the re-poster didn't report back after that.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Team Honeybadger said:


> I may be visiting him in the next few months and was wondering where these parks are located and are they "doable" from Reston, VA. As best I can tell, Fountainhead is the closest techy trail area to Reston? I can easily run mapquest but I know that traffic down there is a killer and it could throw off the time considerably although I would be there on the weekend so that should help somewhat. I ride a fatty 907 in northeast PA and love rooty, rocky terrain. Thanks, :thumbsup:


While not technical, if you're pressed for time you can do the Glade to Great Falls ride... lots of creek crossings. It's been close to a decade since I've been out there, but I'm certain the trail is still there. It goes around lake fairfax and there are a ton of feeder trails to play around on. Used to start by the Reston Ice Rink on Michael Faraday Ct and went out to Great Falls Ntl Park... good after work ride right out your door.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Fat Bob said:


> ...Used to start by the Reston Ice Rink on Michael Faraday Ct and went out to Great Falls Ntl Park... good after work ride right out your door.


Thanks for reminding me Bob. Yes, there is a great set of trails that start from the Reston Ice Rink. Look up Lake Fairfax here:
Trails | MORE-MTB

Few tech features, but great swoopy, speedy trails with punches of up and downs. Lots of folks show up for a Wednesday night ride at the ice rink.


----------



## I'm suba (Aug 24, 2012)

Let's not bugger up the guys thread. Velo can handle things any way he wants. I'm more direct. I quoted the entire post including the pics. Then I though why bugger up the thread re posting the pics so i omitted them. I had and have no pictures to post here. Yup that thread last year was an embarrassment. Wished I had been in a better frame of mind. I'm not butt hurt someone posted an old pic and called it crap. I just immensely dislike people with an attitude and sometimes it takes an attitude to put them in their place. No I'm not the internet police but I don't back down over the internet on in real life. Ya gotta kill me first :thumbsup:

Anyway like I said sorry for the intrusion.....and everyone have a really nice day


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm suba said:


> Let's not bugger up the guys thread. Velo can handle things any way he wants. I'm more direct...


I'll derail the thread a wee bit more (sorry drevil  )

I feel pity for guys like that poster. He obviously sees mountainbiking as a fashion thing, and obviously has never really ventured anywhere where the utility of the bike is paramount. Anything different challenges his tiny brain.

It has always been so, back in my youth I had a handbuilt Nervex Pro lugged frame but equipped it with steel rims, full mudguards, and the fattest tyres I could get back then (about 1.5") because I used to ride the mountain singletrack passes on it. It attracted a lot of scorn from the club riders, which upset me back then until I realised that their fashionable bikes never went off a smooth road. After that I just felt sorry for them because their "coolness" meant they never experienced the best of biking.

At least in those days there were lots of wiry old timers still riding fixed, so my choice of single speed wasn't regarded as too odd.

Sadly you'll see these fashion victims putting negative remarks in any thread where anything different is discussed - the recent Cleland thread in the 29er forum being a good example. I suppose you could give him negative reputation if you think it's worth the bother. What I like about the fatbike forum is we don't get many negative types here, there's a lot of innovators and experimentation.

Back to this thread.

It's great seeing what the more skilled riders can do with their fatbikes. One of these days I'll get my wheels off the ground - deliberately, that is.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey... I know...

Lets have a thread about Fatbike riding. Techy sorta riding. I'll play.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Velobike said:


> I'll derail the thread a wee bit more (sorry drevil  )
> 
> I feel pity for guys like that poster. He obviously sees mountainbiking as a fashion thing, and obviously has never really ventured anywhere where the utility of the bike is paramount. Anything different challenges his tiny brain.
> 
> ...


Rep-worthy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

TrailMaker said:


> Hey... I know...
> 
> Lets have a thread about Fatbike riding. Techy sorta riding. I'll play.


Dude you have to tell me about this technique about hovering over two wheels with your mind.

...Oh there's a bike there!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Yaah, sure;

Cammo Rocks!


----------



## ewgulick (May 21, 2011)

Getting some air on Aunt Flow in Mastihito and playing in the stamp sand dunes. not the best quality as the only camera I ever remember to bring is my phone.


----------



## marko (Jun 14, 2004)

I just got my first fatbike a few days ago, a surly necromancer pugsley. I took a 20 inch frame to be on the save side regarding the front tyre and shoe clearance. First impression was that it was the greatest ever bike on gravel. But then wow, it can also ride stairs very well: Surly Necromancer Pugsley fatbike - YouTube


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

marko said:


> I just got my first fatbike a few days ago, a surly necromancer pugsley. I took a 20 inch frame to be on the save side regarding the front tyre and shoe clearance. First impression was that it was the greatest ever bike on gravel. But then wow, it can also ride stairs very well: Surly Necromancer Pugsley fatbike - YouTube


Dude, you got skillz.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

marko said:


> I just got my first fatbike a few days ago, a surly necromancer pugsley. I took a 20 inch frame to be on the save side regarding the front tyre and shoe clearance. First impression was that it was the greatest ever bike on gravel. But then wow, it can also ride stairs very well: Surly Necromancer Pugsley fatbike - YouTube


Oh hell yes :thumbsup:


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

marko said:


> I just got my first fatbike a few days ago, a surly necromancer pugsley. I took a 20 inch frame to be on the save side regarding the front tyre and shoe clearance. First impression was that it was the greatest ever bike on gravel. But then wow, it can also ride stairs very well: Surly Necromancer Pugsley fatbike - YouTube


I had a variety of tabs going at once when I middle clicked your link (background tab). It played for a little bit before I got to looking at it. A bad habit. Anyway, I switched to your video in the middle of you doing a reverse nose wheelie down a hill.

My first reaction to wonder if I was on drugs. Pretty sure I didn't touch any today, not even lowly caffeine.

_Damn_, dude.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice vid ! You do got em skills :thumbsup:


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

screen shots from video


----------



## BikeBert (Mar 17, 2008)

RFX big foot said:


> screen shots from video


Way to go, Olek... I mean "RFX big foot" :thumbsup:


----------



## CargoPete (Nov 28, 2011)

Fat Bob said:


> It's a stupid bike... yet I can't seem to wipe the smile off my face.


Very well stated, sir. Pretty much answers most questions that I get about the fat bike.


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

RFX big foot nice pics .


----------



## BikeBert (Mar 17, 2008)

Scott571 said:


> RFX big foot nice pics .


Wait till you see the video. It will blow your socks off


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

BikeBert said:


> Wait till you see the video. It will blow your socks off


Has the video been posted i'm keen to watch it , have you a link to it Please .:thumbsup:


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

new Mukluk owner, it got me to some beach-accessible trials I've been eyeing for a long time. Hope you enjoy it!






great thread! i'm very impressed by some of what you all ride. I'm a pretty decent tech rider, but won't get near some things on the mukluk that I'd do eyes-closed on my Pivot Firebird. at least until I upgrade the bb5 brakes.


----------



## SJJ28 (Oct 23, 2012)

So I got this bug up my you know what to get a fat bike, and then I see this thread.... you all owe me $2400.

And Thanks!!


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

A few still frames from some video I took with the GoPro.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

chollaball said:


> new Mukluk owner, it got me to some beach-accessible trials I've been eyeing for a long time. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> great thread! i'm very impressed by some of what you all ride. I'm a pretty decent tech rider, but won't get near some things on the mukluk that I'd do eyes-closed on my Pivot Firebird. at least until I upgrade the bb5 brakes.


Nice vid ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJJ28 (Oct 23, 2012)

Removed


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

177 foot log ride.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

nlongfx said:


> 177 foot log ride.


Where is this?


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Drevil said:


> Where is this?


On the CAMBA trails. North of Hayward, WI.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

First time at Meadowood Rec area in Lorton, Va. It was a little short, but perfect for a spin with the lil nephews:



Did 20 miles at White Clay Creek in Newark, Delaware yesterday. That was a BLAST!

2012 Bike 180: Day 216 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

nlongfx said:


> 177 foot log ride.


That is one awesome log ride .:thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

How many attempts to clear the whole 177 feet ?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome pics as usual Drevil :thumbsup:


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> How many attempts to clear the whole 177 feet ?


Rode the whole 177 feet on the first try. Then rode up it uphill and made it. The did it again up and down. I was very proud of myself. I even got video of going up and down the second time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

those gloves resemble lthr MC types yes?? great balance BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> those gloves resemble lthr MC types yes?? great balance BTW. :thumbsup:


You guessed right on the gloves. :thumbsup: Was too cold out for the fingerless bike gloves so I grabbed my leather motorcycle gloves. They were perfect for the temp, vented, and offered good protection. Plus it looks pretty bad ass when riding the fat bike.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

I have a couple of very short videos of me riding over a small rock jump and up a ledge. Nothing spectacular and not much air but it's fun to ride.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Fat unicycle riding on ice...my son's new hobby...








--Lars


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghettocross Race Series 2012 from Gabor Bach on Vimeo.









Had some fun at Ghettocross cyclocross race in Eau Claire, WI. Jumps, creek crossings, fire, and explosions! I ended up taking first place too.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

But...

Yur EYES are closed there, Smokey! :skep:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Played on some of the SM100 trails in Stokesville, Virginia. Not a great example, but there is lots of rocky steep stuff.


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

*saw one at mission bay, sd*

saw a dude riding a fattie on the paved bike trail around the bay - seemed to roll great- and he was moving faster than me!


----------



## slo_rider (Mar 22, 2007)

*bump for awesome pics*



Drevil said:


> _EDIT: I figured this thread could have action shots on tech terrain (or features) piggyback on top._
> 
> Show everyone that these wide-tired behemoths can actually separate from the ground _and can take on tech terrain and features _:thumbsup:
> 
> Post up shots of you and your buds catching air on a fatty _or taking on rocks, obstacles, and tech terrain_. Let us know where yer at.


late to the party since i just stumbled on this thread--*two big thumbs up for the stoke*, and for big fun on big wheels. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

makes me wanna build a fat bike right now...

btw, drevil, what frame is that?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Build one! 

It's a Vertigo.


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

2nd ride on my new fatbike. Found some fun shoreline features


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

BobShort said:


> 2nd ride on my new fatbike. Found some fun shoreline features


Nice pics Bob


----------



## noish (Sep 19, 2009)

*LA post work ride*

Quick ride after work in socal.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

noish said:


> Quick ride after work in socal.


You mean OFF so cal.
That's great. How was the landing.


----------



## OUWxGuesser (May 14, 2011)

Shot during the END-TOMBED 12-hr mountain bike race near Grand Forks, ND. ~96 miles in the saddle - put in 9 laps @ 10.7 miles a piece. so sore the next day!

Corresponding video summarizing a lap: 
END-TOMBED 2012 - YouTube 
The steps in that picture are at ~1:55

About as much terrain as the trails get in eastern ND


----------



## noish (Sep 19, 2009)

gcappy said:


> You mean OFF so cal.
> That's great. How was the landing.


Fat and squishy!


----------



## Renntag (Nov 21, 2011)

Amazing to do an endurance on a fatty.


----------



## Bike wRider (Jun 13, 2011)

*Fatties on Skinnies*

Kincaid. AK.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Renntag said:


> Amazing to do an endurance on a fatty.


I got a personal best using my fatbike in a 24hr race I do every year. In the right conditions the advantages outweigh the disadvantages.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Wife, her friend, and I played around with obstacles and logs today at Schaeffer Farm in Germantown Maryland. Practicing my log hops with the fatty:



The other way.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

GISDork separates from the Earth at Wakefield Park in Annandale, Va.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Mayby not wary airy, but wet and slippery.
Im have the green jacket.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome shot! Perfect timing and great lighting.

Steven


Drevil said:


> GISDork separates from the Earth at Wakefield Park in Annandale, Va.


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

that photo is great lol!


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Today's ride on Rock Creek Trail near Laramie. Fairly deep snow is technical.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

almost got the rear tire a few inches off the ground


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> almost got the rear tire a few inches off the ground


Nice work on the fixie! Did you change your gearing or anything else about your setup with the addition of the fat tires?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Drevil said:


> Nice work on the fixie! Did you change your gearing or anything else about your setup with the addition of the fat tires?


36x18 for ratio, my other bikes 38x18


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

chollaball said:


> new Mukluk owner, it got me to some beach-accessible trials I've been eyeing for a long time. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool vid and song choice! What bars are you running and what's the adjuster on the left had side?


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Snow totter!


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

intheways said:


> Cool vid and song choice! What bars are you running and what's the adjuster on the left had side?


thank you man. stock bars, the adjuster is my dingalingy bell


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Fat Biking circa 1994
This is the bike and tires that planted the seed for snow biking in me. I put these huge tires on my Klein and they raised the bb an inch and they were over 30% wider than the tires I had on.
They were too big for all of my friends bikes except for one.









dw8ncf[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

shoo said:


> I put these huge tires on my Klein


Do you still have that old Klein? Adroit or Attitude? The old Kleins, pre-Trek, have some desire amongst collectors.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

I do, it is a 1993 Attitude. Sadly I broke the fork and had to have it repainted so I lost my Moonrise.



impalapower said:


> Do you still have that old Klein? Adroit or Attitude? The old Kleins, pre-Trek, have some desire amongst collectors.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

shoo said:


> I do, it is a 1993 Attitude. Sadly I broke the fork and have to have a reapint so I lost my Moonrise.


Check out JonRock, he repaints old Kleins www.Kleinspainted.com - Kleins painted resprays by jonrock

I have a '92 Attitude in gator linear fade with matching Rock Shocks. Should have maybe gotten the ridgid fork instead, they are more desired today.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

A little ice biking.









--Lars


----------



## mgersib (Apr 9, 2004)

MG on the TTF at Lake Manawa from Misterlime on Vimeo.


----------



## Renntag (Nov 21, 2011)

"Love, love, love" these Phat bottom girls !!


----------



## Sevenz (Jul 17, 2009)

HorseShoe Scramble CycloFat!!!! Catching Air in the Whoops....

Our very own Nobby from Cycle Haven









And Jim29er from NJ


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

That shot of Jim is an instant classic. Fun race!


----------



## Renntag (Nov 21, 2011)

SmooveP said:


> That shot of Jim is an instant classic. Fun race!


+1 :thumbsup:

that is an awesome shot.


----------



## dirtybiker (Jan 18, 2006)

*Deep end.*










dropping the seat and hitting the deep end of the Two Guns, AZ pool


----------



## alpo33 (Aug 10, 2012)

^!!!


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

From last weekend


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Any sweet jumps?


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

johnlh said:


> From last weekend


i love this one !!


----------



## tjscrogins99 (Aug 14, 2012)

Riding shoreline at Hoover reservoir in Westerville Ohio, drops and little creek jumps galore.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

SmooveP said:


> That shot of Jim is an instant classic. Fun race!


i got some of me from the Scramble. great race i cant wait for the next one.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice. That's me behind you in the yellow jersey!


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

*Hoover Res*



tjscrogins99 said:


> Riding shoreline at Hoover reservoir in Westerville Ohio, drops and little creek jumps galore.


Nice, I know that area a little. Not far from where my mom lives in New Albany. I'll have to check it out next time I'm out there.


----------



## KidCharlemagne (Dec 11, 2012)

impalapower said:


> Do you still have that old Klein? Adroit or Attitude? The old Kleins, pre-Trek, have some desire amongst collectors.


Speaking of collectors' bikes, I have a 1980 Ritchey Everest, all original components (except grips). I answered a postage-stamp ad in the back of Bicycling magazine from the original "Mountain Bikes" company (Gary Fisher, Tom Ritchey, Charles Kelly) trio and was one of their first customers.

One owner, never crashed. Original Ritchey Palo Alto decals. Classic Ritchey lugless brazing that looks like it was one piece of metal. Hugh Enochs/Jevelot paint job including custom-painted frame-fit pump. Components adapted from tandems, motorcycles and other sources since there were no mass-produced mountain bike specific gruppos or other parts available anywhere.

This bike predates the Stumpjumper, the first mass-market mountain bike. Paint is fine, overall condition is good, but it hasn't been ridden in about 15 years.

Any idea where I might best find a buyer who is interested in a (reasonably straightforward) restoration project of a historically notable bike?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Fountainhead in Virginia


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Another pic from today at Fountainhead. The Salamander boardwalk dropoff:


----------



## SteveJfromtheSwitch (Feb 8, 2012)

you got mad stylez bro


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

Drevil said:


> Another pic from today at Fountainhead. The Salamander boardwalk dropoff:


Dayum! That's a big hit!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

hello drevil, im a fan of your photos and videos man.
gravy was seeing you rock the three stars and the sun!
keep us posted with your adventures


----------



## point-and-chute (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice to see these bikes getting some real trail time!


----------



## Freediver (Jan 1, 2008)

Wheels just off the ground, so I guess it counts. Day 4 of 4 and about 10 minutes away from the finish of the Cape to Cape in Western Australia, can you see that I am looking forward to stopping!! And yes it has a nice soft beach section where I picked up loads of places and copped a fair bit of (good natured) heckling. 2 Fatbacks and 2 pugs this year.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## mjduct (Jul 31, 2012)

Drevil,

what pressures do you usually run when doing all of this crazy stuff???


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

mjduct said:


> Drevil,
> 
> what pressures do you usually run when doing all of this crazy stuff???


Hmmmm, I'm really not sure. I do have a digital pressure gauge, but I rarely have it, and use it even less. I think it's around 10-12psi, but I guess I should find out. I have never hit rim to rock, but I try to unweight if possible. Also, if I find that it's squirmy going around turns, I'll stop to pump it up a little bit.


----------



## mjduct (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds good I've been having a hard time balancing between dive bombing under steer in the turns and pogo sticking on the rocky stuff.

Thank you for the response!


----------



## onewheelskyward (Aug 21, 2010)

I run 7-8psi for snow and dirt, usually. I've run it down to ~5 based on feel if it's a really technical trail. This is on the Big Fat Larry's, your 4" experience may vary.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

*HappyNewYear*






notFATfree from olo bolo on Vimeo.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

That was Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice action vid! Wish I had one of those forks on the front of my 9:zero:7.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Those triangle skinny turns are great. Pretty sure I simply can't do things like that. Sweet compilation vid.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

RFX big foot, that was great. I too liked the triangular turns, and the angled front wheel landing at 2:00 was impressive. 

Tim


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

RFX big foot said:


> notFATfree from olo bolo on Vimeo.


Never seen anything like it. Great skills! Repped


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

RFX big foot said:


> notFATfree from olo bolo on Vimeo.


Where is that? Lovin the features.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Last endo of 2012:


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

I vote that the Fat Picture of the Year. At least the landing looks soft.


----------



## CESAR12 (Dec 16, 2012)

Times 2!


----------



## imc2007 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Endo*

Sure wish I had a hill like that to be able to fall down!


----------



## onewheelskyward (Aug 21, 2010)

RFX big foot said:


> notFATfree from olo bolo on Vimeo.


Oh hell yes.


----------



## onewheelskyward (Aug 21, 2010)

I went snow bike camping at Trillium Lake in OR for New Year's. Imagine, this spot wasn't taken!


----------



## onewheelskyward (Aug 21, 2010)

I took this shot on top of trillium lake, which was frozen. Mostly.


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

RFX big foot said:


> notFATfree from olo bolo on Vimeo.


that is a wicked Video


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

ok im listening to that guy


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Impressive riding, and nicely done video! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Drevil said:


> Hmmmm, I'm really not sure. I do have a digital pressure gauge, but I rarely have it, and use it even less. I think it's around 10-12psi, but I guess I should find out. I have never hit rim to rock, but I try to unweight if possible. Also, if I find that it's squirmy going around turns, I'll stop to pump it up a little bit.


Found my gauge and checked it: 10.5 psi front and back. Oh yeah, I'm using Speedway Uma 50mm rims, and usually a combo of non-folding Nate front and rear Husker Du.


----------



## papajoe (Nov 20, 2005)

we are having quite some fun over here in east germany (and the czech republic).


HoverKlumpi von all martn auf Flickr


HoverMancer von all martn auf Flickr


Eis, Dreck & Steine von all martn auf Flickr


Bärenschmalz von all martn auf Flickr


Obacht, Eis zwischen den Stufen! von all martn auf Flickr


Schrabimmel und die Lausche II von all martn auf Flickr


Schrabimmel und die Lausche III von all martn auf Flickr

sadly, the snow is melting away steadily... :/


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

good stuff. *like*


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

papajoe said:


> we are having quite some fun over here in *east germany*


Someone rebuilt the wall??? :eekster: WTF? :madman:


----------



## papajoe (Nov 20, 2005)

wall? none that i know of... none needed...
obviously i just meant the eastern parts of germany... geographically speaking. my bad, i wasn't aware that 'east germany' is the informal name for the gdr,


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

papajoe said:


> wall? none that i know of... none needed...
> obviously i just meant the eastern parts of germany... geographically speaking. my bad, i wasn't aware that 'east germany' is the informal name for the gdr,


Hehehe, I was just messing with your head! Yes, "Eastern Germany" would be the correct answer. :thumbsup:


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

Some guy borrowed a testbike for the weekend, off to spend the holidays in the Belgian Ardennes (WWII batlle of the bulge region) with friends and family. Seems that someone else rose earlier and beat him to it...
I don't know who Basil & Leon are, but they can sure make a cool video - way to go boys, great teamwork biking & fiIming. Love that stoppie down that berm :thumbsup:

Sandman by Basil and Leon !!! - YouTube


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

caminoloco said:


> Some guy borrowed a testbike for the weekend, off to spend the holidays in the Belgian Ardennes (WWII batlle of the bulge region) with friends and family. Seems that someone else rose earlier and beat him to it...
> I don't know who Basil & Leon are, but they can sure make a cool video - way to go boys, great teamwork biking & fiIming. Love that stoppie down that berm :thumbsup:
> 
> Sandman by Basil and Leon !!! - YouTube


Great video!!! I love it how fearless those kids are on such a large bike. Yes, the stoppie down the berm had my butthole in a knot! :eekster: I don't think I'll ever try that trick.


----------



## mud0shark (Aug 11, 2008)

Jackson Hole, WY Teton Pass, Candyland Trail - The Hub Bicycles


----------



## flobukki (Nov 6, 2012)

nice terrain


----------



## twright205 (Oct 2, 2011)

sweet


----------



## Turgor (Mar 17, 2010)

universalklister.blogspot.com
A fun Saturday on the St. Louis River


----------



## robselina (Nov 1, 2008)

Not as cool as other people's contributions, but here are a few from my first ride on the moonie a couple of weeks back. Love how nimble it is for being morbidly obese!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Turgor said:


> universalklister.blogspot.com
> A fun Saturday on the St. Louis River


Cool blog.:thumbsup:


----------



## robselina (Nov 1, 2008)

Turgor said:


> universalklister.blogspot.com
> A fun Saturday on the St. Louis River


Cool Blag w/ sweet photography!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

robselina said:


> Not as cool as other people's contributions, but here are a few from my first ride on the moonie a couple of weeks back. Love how nimble it is for being morbidly obese!


Plenty of action! I approve! That thing looks like a freakin' beast with the Bud and Lou. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Laurel Hill in Lorton, VA:


----------



## Joben (Jan 11, 2013)

Drevil said:


> Laurel Hill in Lorton, VA:


My wife and I are going to be living with her family in DC until our move to Japan March April. I may need to find said trails you show evidence of. :thumbsup:


----------



## wcomeaux (Oct 25, 2008)

Mazda Guy said:


> The look on your face in that picture just adds so much more to it, haha.


What kind of front tire is that? How do you like it?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

wcomeaux said:


> What kind of front tire is that? How do you like it?


It's a non-folding Nate. Traction is more important than speed for me. I love it!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Drevil said:


> It's a non-folding Nate. Traction is more important than speed for me. I love it!


In my opinion, the $90/27tpi Nates are a better bargain than either the $120 and $150 versions. I hardly noticed any difference in rotating mass with the either of the expensive versions. From here on out it's the "el cheapo" $90 Nates for me.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Got out for a short ride today. Felt great to get a little snow ride in even if it was only two inches.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

not much of snow but .... i will take it !


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

RFX big foot said:


> not much of snow but .... i will take it !


Nice Pic's


----------



## robselina (Nov 1, 2008)

RFX big foot said:


> not much of snow but .... i will take it !


Dig it! (and your earlier video too!)


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Moar!


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

My good friend has a 3 race series of night rides in the winter. This was the first one, costumes were encouraged so I rode my Elmo onesie that my big brother gave me for Xmas. I also found a dinosaur hat at the dollar store that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

wow I am impressed!!


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

i can't believe! 
we still have snow


----------



## rustybkr (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, thats some big fat air !


----------



## noish (Sep 19, 2009)

A little Los Angeles afternoon ride.


----------



## ro7939 (May 25, 2009)

Drevil said:


> _ ...Rosaryville State Park, Upper Marlboro, Maryland:
> 
> _


_

Re. yellow and orange...

Moab/S. Utah: Yes 
N. Utah: Infraction!

 Great shot!

Hoping to order my 907 complete build tomorrow._


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

oops...wrong thread


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

A buddy of mine needed some help making a video for a park he's been working on, so my wife and I came out to play. There were also 3 other fatties that showed up to have some mini-air fun


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Drevil said:


> A buddy of mine needed some help making a video for a park he's been working on, so my wife and I came out to play. There were also 3 other fatties that showed up to have some mini-air fun


Meat Puppets! excellent.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks like fun;

Text goes too fast for us slow readers, but a nice advocacy flick.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Catching some air during the *Eau Claire Bike & Sport Powder Keg* fat bike race.


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh no! Culture of Speed doesn't agree with this thread!

https://www.facebook.com/CultureOfSpeed


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome vid Drevil !!!


----------



## Levi707 (Nov 5, 2004)

Purchased my first fat bike last Friday, rode it all weekend and did not want to get off the thing! It creates a smile on my face every time i throw my leg over it. My girlfriend snapped this pic of me while we were out on a ride. First time getting some air on it.


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a little something I put together in a few min, enjoy

Winter FatBike ride - YouTube


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*a wee bit of air*

on prospector near st. George, ut


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

New trails just open  Some nice TTF's too.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

GISdork said:


> Here is a little something I put together in a few min, enjoy
> 
> Winter FatBike ride - YouTube


Give it up, yo. Where is this log? Did you eventually make it?



SlowerThenSnot said:


> on prospector near st. George, ut


Fixie fat bike air? :thumbsup:



ozzybmx said:


> New trails just open  Some nice TTF's too.


It's about time we see some shots from ya around here!


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

The log is at the freedom center, looks pretty fresh


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Drevil said:


> It's about time we see some shots from ya around here!


Yep now its a sticky i reckon i'll post a few more here.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Rollin...


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

bad andy said:


> Rollin...


If it looks that steep in a photo, it's gotta be the real deal!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

*T is for Techy!*

Nothing but tech today. No legs for anything else!










Lookin for places to roll into the creek.










Roley poley, tight & twisty, loggy & rocky & rooty. No... this isn't a trail!










Up & over.

I love my Fatbikes!!!
-


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Wife and I ran into GISDork and L, so there was at least one group of quad fats at Frederick today.

































Someone left an old mattress in the parking lot, so I put it to good use:


More from the day: Flickr: Archive of bundokbiker's uploads to Flickr on 17th February 2013


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^ wow - you can really see the flex nicely in that truss fork Drevil


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Not a lot, but I'm counting it! My wife mabaGAL gets a little air under her 9:Zero:7 fatty :thumbsup::band:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> ^^^ wow - you can really see the flex nicely in that truss fork Drevil


I don't think that's flex. If you are talking about the two frames where I am at the bottom, you can see that the back of my bike is digging into the mattress.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Drevil said:


> Not a lot, but I'm counting it! My wife mabaGAL gets a little air under her 9:Zero:7 fatty


Ha;

More air than's ever been under my Fatties, so I'm countin it!


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

Drevil said:


> Not a lot, but I'm counting it! My wife mabaGAL gets a little air under her 9:Zero:7 fatty :thumbsup::band:
> 
> AIR is AIR !!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Todays ride. Was a bit on the hot side !


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

*drop*

Sandman drop at Filthy trails!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

*Gap and jump*
















Again in filthy trails with MTB Clinics!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome work NI !!!


----------



## mechdonald (Jun 1, 2012)

Nothing's impossible said:


> View attachment 774490


Hey - now that makes me feel slightly useless.
You need a matching Lefty fork  I'll bet nobody's ever said that before huh?


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

mechdonald said:


> Hey - now that makes me feel slightly useless.
> You need a matching Lefty fork  I'll bet nobody's ever said that before huh?


It's meant to be inspiring, get the bike out and start jumping!

About the lefty: Keep in mind that I am not really riding clear lines and I often under- or overshoot a jump. undershooting means a big hit on the rear wheel, overshooting means a big hit on the fork!

So, the moment Cannondale delivers a FAT ready dirtproof fork, or the moment they officially aprove an addapted version, please yell!

Using an old adjusted lefty with hardly any safety margin left,... I broke my spine 6 years ago jumping over a 30 cm log at speed with a strangely performing fox terralogic, I don't want to find out if a self adjusted lefty holds the added strain from widening in already demanding circumstances!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

The movie:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks like a fun place to ride. Where is it?


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

still in the snow


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Drevil said:


> Looks like a fun place to ride. Where is it?


filthy trails, maasmechelen, Belgium!


----------



## rustybkr (Mar 30, 2010)

RFX, that first pic is awesome


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

The narrow north shore in the snow,... that's pretty sick!!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Fort Totten Park in Washington, DC:


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

short "snowy" winter time

see it HD at VIMEO 









Let it snow ! I need more  from olo bolo on Vimeo.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Awesome video. Inspiring the way you send it- in the snow. 

That fork really stands out in that environment.


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

RFX big foot said:


> short "snowy" winter time
> 
> see it HD at VIMEO
> 
> ...


great video and riding .


----------



## Gruitr1 (Mar 18, 2011)

These bikes are so cool


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

RFX big foot said:


> short "snowy" winter time
> 
> see it HD at VIMEO
> 
> ...


Verry nice movie!!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

The bikeparks was a bit slow!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

I just can't even imagine...

Anytime anyone without your "limitations" thinks they need to go out and get some new fangled go fast doodad to ride better, they should watch you. In a perfect world, they would then rightfully be embarrassed as he!!, and decide to improve them self instead.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Also around the house!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Okay, so it's not *that* techy. It is Michigan, after all, but I did find some fun little bits on the shores of Lake Huron.






Last of the ice for the season, I fear.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

My first enduro competition:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.3973758802629.1073741826.1840332077&type=1


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

the video from the enduro in Esneux


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

My wife levitates down stairs on her 9:Zero:7  by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Drevil said:


> My wife levitates down stairs on her 9:Zero:7


I believe this is referred to as Low Impact Cycling.


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a photo from today on some new features @ Schaffer


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Schaeffer Farms also, but a different area, and... more constipated? 


2013 Bike 180: Day 51 by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*First Ride*

First ride on the new-to-me 907.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Jumpy Jo by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hmmm....

How much helium does she run for that level of float?


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
that's a good one !!!!!!



( PHOTO & COMMENT )


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nothing's impossible said:


> the video from the enduro in Esneux


My hats off to you brother. I love to ride and my hearts in it but you take it to a brand new level most can't imagine. Keep the rubber side down and rolling hard!


----------



## Tallak (Sep 18, 2010)

*Winter fatbiking in Norway*

Hi guys & gals, here's a video of me and a friend Moonlanding a mountainpass just outside of Hemsedal/Norway. 
15 below celsius and bluebird = epic conditions!
My HERO3 recorded some highlights, hope you like it!









Getting some air to powder landing. (album here






Stupid stuff on a fatbike:


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

We did have a lot of fun, the saddle mde it an expensive trip


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Was in Denmark to ride trails without ice two weeks ago. Really good.

This is the Norwegian Surly / Salsa dealer:




























Longboard is for wimps!


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Woah!


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

no snow , but nothing is green except moss


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Rocking a mid-80s(?) lycra onesie skinsuit  This was from a couple of days ago at the Leesburg Bakers Dozen. Pic taken by Jennifer Wheeler.


Skinsuit Air by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## thepotatokid (May 18, 2007)

That last shot is awesome!


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

call me mOses now


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

RFX big foot said:


> call me mOses now


Ha!

On a recent ride, one of my buddies made the comment that he wanted to follow me through all the creek crossings so he could stay dry!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Decided to enter the FatBike division at a local race...


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

dropping in with the Pugsley at Cunningham Park in Queens, NYC:


----------



## bconneraz (Mar 18, 2007)

not much air, but air nonetheless. Last weekend at the Rwanda 50 mile bike ride.


----------



## Kos F (Feb 20, 2013)

RFX big foot said:


> short "snowy" winter time
> 
> see it HD at VIMEO
> 
> ...


I love this footage, I would love the video even more if it was to a different song!

I like music of the notFATfree video! Maybe I'll download the above footage and put it to the The Clash - London Calling


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

its all personal preference, i think part of not liking music is because it's not in English 
london is calling that's classic but i still think the one on video fits better,
i wish i could have just music without vocal but no chance to find it 
i promise i do better :smallviolin: next time
cheers


----------



## Kos F (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah your song does fit better, what language is that. The bits of the song when the main riff stops and its very soft and like elation don't fit so well but the guitar riff and most of it fit well. Instrumentals are good for videos, maybe the artists have one if you email them


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

lol, this was like 2 years ago? I forget exactly, but all I know is that bike is not with me anymore, and I now have the Necro. But this pic was just uploaded by a friend onto FB, at which point someone reminded me that the bike rebounded like a foot into the air after I landed :lol:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I've been sick for the last 5 weeks with a heart condition, so I stayed off the mountain bike the whole time. Yesterday, I finally hit some decent singletrack and I couldn't resist hopping, even though I'm still on blood thinners and a crash would've been ugly :nono:


2013 Bike 180: Day 80 by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice vids and pics !


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Say....

Does blood thin at altitude?

Take care of yourself, brudduh!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Drevil said:


> I've been sick for the last 5 weeks with a heart condition, so I stayed off the mountain bike the whole time. Yesterday, I finally hit some decent singletrack and I couldn't resist hopping, even though I'm still on blood thinners and a crash would've been ugly :nono:
> 
> 
> 2013 Bike 180: Day 80 by bundokbiker, on Flickr


That sucks about the health issue. I was just thinking we haven't heard from you for awhile. Glad to see you're back.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Drevil said:


> I've been sick for the last 5 weeks with a heart condition, so I stayed off the mountain bike the whole time. Yesterday, I finally hit some decent singletrack and I couldn't resist hopping, even though I'm still on blood thinners and a crash would've been ugly :nono:
> 
> 
> 2013 Bike 180: Day 80 by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Bummer on the health, dude!  Hope you get well!!! I love your posts-especially the ones with action shot pictures-am looking forward to seeing them on a nonstop basis from now until the end of time.


----------



## clunkklonk (Jan 26, 2013)

How about gathering a few friends and head for the local BMX track. To race a brand spanking new and awesome FatBikeBMX-category! Too much awesomeness!


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

^I wish I could have been there...


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Great pics! looks like it was a blast! Thanks for posting.


----------



## SatuSetä (May 4, 2011)

I can assure you that it was fun as hell, again next Thursday

Edit: I'm still in love whit that ass in the first [email protected] pic :drool:


----------



## mutis (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep it was a thrill. Place is Pyöräkrossiparkki. Hope to see some u guys there.:thumbsup:


----------



## mutis (Mar 29, 2011)

Video from member clunkklonk.


----------



## mbmattcor (Mar 14, 2012)

Gap jump the local teens talked me into jumping







I lived and actually landed it


----------



## circu (May 15, 2012)

Drevil said:


> I've been sick for the last 5 weeks with a heart condition, so I stayed off the mountain bike the whole time. Yesterday, I finally hit some decent singletrack and I couldn't resist hopping, even though I'm still on blood thinners and a crash would've been ugly :nono:
> 
> 
> 2013 Bike 180: Day 80 by bundokbiker, on Flickr


You are a fighter and a good example for us.Get well and don't hurt you


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Insane!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Drevil said:


> I've been sick for the last 5 weeks with a heart condition, so I stayed off the mountain bike the whole time. Yesterday, I finally hit some decent singletrack and I couldn't resist hopping, even though I'm still on blood thinners and a crash would've been ugly :nono:


Missed this post Drevil, hope you are feeling better ! Take it easy.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

awesome stuff here


----------



## mbmattcor (Mar 14, 2012)

Minor air during my first "fat" race


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

mattcor, this could also be the start from a 15 meter jump, the pic is just taken a bit to early


----------



## Kos F (Feb 20, 2013)

mattcor just edit your post to "just launching off a giant kicker"


----------



## SatuSetä (May 4, 2011)

FatBikeBMX @ pyöräkrossiparkki









Thanks to member clunkklonk's mum for the pic:thumbsup:


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^^^ This has got to win the prize for most air on a fat bike!!


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

SatuSetä

Did you make it to the other side, or just crash and burn in the next frame?

Good picture, and I like the look of concentration.

Tim


----------



## SatuSetä (May 4, 2011)

I actually made it over the other side of the table top and the landing was smooth. The flat top of that table top is approx. 16ft or 5 meter.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

SatuSetä, you're so high, it looks like you're hovering.


----------



## clunkklonk (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep, mom knows how to photograph flying fatbikes!














I took some videoevidence too.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Fun on the ML'r


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

A lil bit at Meadowood in Lorton, Va:


Dusk by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Kos F (Feb 20, 2013)

^ awesomee!!!!!111oneone


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Where can I buy some of that air the drevil is putting in his tyres?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Velobike said:


> Where can I buy some of that air the drevil is putting in his tyres?


No doubt!!! He is the king of fat air action!!!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Just the teensiest bit:


Schaeffer Farm by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Drevil said:


> Just the teensiest bit:
> 
> 
> Schaeffer Farm by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Yeah, maybe so, but you were probably going 40MPH+ down that hill, so you travelled a distance of about 12 feet without your tires touching the ground.


----------



## SatuSetä (May 4, 2011)

Some FatbikeBMX once again :cornut:


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

*From my ride yesterday.*


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Took my brother, who rarely rides, out to Meadowood in Lorton, Virginia. I loaned him my Jones while I rode my Vertigo, then we traded a few times in between. Guess which one he ended liking better? The one with all that (pseudo) squish and hoppable geometry :thumbsup: He doesn't jump much, so these pics surprised him!


Meadowood by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Meadowood by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

It's obviously in your blood!! You guy's aren't happy to tread the earth like the rest of us you must levitate above it.


----------



## absurde (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Brasi4x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

absurde said:


>


Yehaaaaaa

_Enviado desde algún lugar_


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey absurde, where's that photo taken?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

absurde said:


>


Wow. Nice view and nice terrain.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> This thread should have a little Epic Pugsley time as well:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/180287/l/
> 
> EPIC PUGSLEY TIME full version HD on Pinkbike


I think I just got Fatty envy!


----------



## absurde (Feb 13, 2012)

Stevob said:


> Hey absurde, where's that photo taken?


In the Pyrenees, Spain.


----------



## Sean Duggan (Sep 4, 2013)

RFX big foot said:


> short "snowy" winter time
> 
> see it HD at VIMEO
> 
> ...


What frame is that?


----------



## killarbb (Feb 16, 2012)

First in the nation Fatbike BMX


----------



## leopold (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

My friend Bernie would ask you, "Are you too pretty for a helmet?"


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

I posted a pic of me doing a manual on Bonneville salt flats in Daily fat pic thread a while ago (didn't know the existence of this thread). Here's the video. Not a technical terrain by any stretch of imagination but it's a decent fat action, if I may say so myself 

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/327710/l/

Fatbike manual on Bonneville on Pinkbike


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

RFX big foot said:


> notFATfree from olo bolo on Vimeo.


Nice video and amazing trail! Where is this?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Katz said:


> I posted a pic of me doing a manual on Bonneville salt flats in Daily fat pic thread a while ago (didn't know the existence of this thread). Here's the video. Not a technical terrain by any stretch of imagination but it's a decent fat action, if I may say so myself
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/327710/l/
> 
> Fatbike manual on Bonneville on Pinkbike


Nice hang time.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Katz said:


> I posted a pic of me doing a manual on Bonneville salt flats in Daily fat pic thread a while ago (didn't know the existence of this thread). Here's the video. Not a technical terrain by any stretch of imagination but it's a decent fat action, if I may say so myself


Betcha none of that one wheeling will come about if u ain't wearing sandals


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks guys!



anvil_den said:


> Betcha none of that one wheeling will come about if u ain't wearing sandals


And a straw hat! :lol: You can see the shadow around 0:48.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

For those who neglect the films thread:

Fun in La Bresse - YouTube


----------



## Olasher (Apr 30, 2012)

Not me, just a vid I found. Some fat bike jumping at the beginning and then the flipping at about 2:30






Brett's last BBQ jump jam in Hawaii and fat bike flip from Ron Cenicola on Vimeo.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Nothing's impossible said:


> For those who neglect the films thread:
> 
> Fun in La Bresse - YouTube


Wow. Inspiring.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> Wow. Inspiring.


That's the whole idea


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Played on the new pump track in Frederick, Maryland a few weeks ago:


Frederick Pump Track by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Trail C, Freedom Park, Williamsburg, Virginia. Lots of fun jumps and obstacles.


Fatty Dropping Off a Skinny by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## mattgVT (Nov 9, 2010)

Fun times aboard the PugSS:thumbsup:


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

moab utah


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Those shots are brilliant!


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

video done 
nothing too extreme but video will give You some idea what You can expect from start to the end of trail 
it took me a lot of time to capture video, 
i rode alone


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow. That was really cool and very well edited.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

it took me 7hrs to clear trail and take video
burro down was the hardest part for video capture, high elevation and wet/frozen/icy trail made me tired 
... set tripod + camera, ride , hike for equipment, pack camera and tripod.... and again again again ... 
i rode this trail 3 times during my stay , so decided to spent that one run for video 
cheers


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Excellent vid Bigfoot. I really enjoyed that. Much respect for all the work and time spent to get all those shots.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

RFX big foot said:


> it took me 7hrs to clear trail and take video
> burro down was the hardest part for video capture, high elevation and wet/frozen/icy trail made me tired
> ... set tripod + camera, ride , hike for equipment, pack camera and tripod.... and again again again ...
> i rode this trail 3 times during my stay , so decided to spent that one run for video
> cheers


Very well done! I was thinking the same as I watched...alot of effort to get those shots 
That vid will now be enjoyed for years to come!!

I need to hit up TWE soon....since it is now only 90 miles away for me!


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

seventy few scenes.. , i know I've missed a lot of other great spots on a trail but i was tired or had too much fun to stop


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

RFX big foot said:


> video done
> nothing too extreme but video will give You some idea what You can expect from start to the end of trail
> it took me a lot of time to capture video,
> i rode alone


Well done!


----------



## slo_rider (Mar 22, 2007)

RFX big foot: strong work and well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brasi4x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

Cool video. Thanks for share!


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Great video, thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

RFX big foot said:


> video done
> nothing too extreme but video will give You some idea what You can expect from start to the end of trail
> it took me a lot of time to capture video,
> i rode alone


Wow, what a ride. You are so lucky to have those singletrails in the US! Epic..


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice video! Love how the bike soaks up the rock garden at 5:22. Looks effortless.
I must have watched that bit 10 times.


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

RFX big foot said:


> video done
> nothing too extreme but video will give You some idea what You can expect from start to the end of trail
> it took me a lot of time to capture video,
> i rode alone


Sweet vid.

What bike are you riding?


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

RFX big foot said:


> it took me 7hrs to clear trail and take video
> burro down was the hardest part for video capture, high elevation and wet/frozen/icy trail made me tired
> ... set tripod + camera, ride , hike for equipment, pack camera and tripod.... and again again again ...
> i rode this trail 3 times during my stay , so decided to spent that one run for video
> cheers


I love that video - it's a thing of beauty. Stunning trail - nice ridin'


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Beautiful crisp Autumn day.


Rosaryville by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

At 10,000 ft on Kenosha Pass this past winter


----------



## Rightcoaster (Dec 25, 2006)

*Great stuff on this thread*

Here is mine,

Hardly as inspiring as others here.
Just a bit of play around downtown after chowing down pizza....


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

Bigfoot -that was beautiful. 

Done solo, it's even more incredible!:thumbsup:


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

no snow yet


----------



## Kos F (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Might as get a few more miles out of these shots.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

On Saturday, a large contingent of friends and I rode at the Frederick Watershed in Maryland. It's great riding, and some of my favorite around. It's such a mix of terrain, but if you hit the "-Berg" trails, one word describes it best: "rock".


Newberg


Newberg


Skink

On Sunday, a few brave souls and I - including a fellow fatty - went to Buzzard Rock in Front Royal, Virginia. None of them have been there before except me, and that was 5 years ago, and I don't have the best memory. It's across the street from Elizabeth Furnace, and harder than most of the stuff (I've tried) on that side of Fort Valley Rd. In fact, it's easily one of the techiest trails I've ever biked.

Insanely rocky, on the spine of a ridge, and with so many things that want to buck you off the bike and either throw you off the side of the mountain or onto other sharp, jaggedy things. It's hard to get momentum, and plenty would call this a hike rather than a bike ride. Because I either don't have the strength, skills, or moxie to make it through a lot of it, I wore down the soles of my bike shoes more yesterday than since I've had them. What I was able to ride was extremely fun.

The other fatty was Joey, riding a custom painted Surly Pugsley singlespeed. Once a blingy weightweenie, he's fine giving that up for the benefits of huge rubber tires (although I do see a ti fatty in his future ). I forewent singlespeed mode and threw on a rear cassette and thumbie because I already knew about the hellacious climbing and ultra low gearing required to make it just a little further.

The fat tires and low pressures provided Velcro-like traction, up, down, and sideways, but y'all already knew that. We did a lot of sessioning.

Here are some of the better fat bike pictures that turned out.


Descent


Path


Overlook


Off-camber


Down


Wrong Way


Insane in the membrane

Here is the GPS Course if you ever want to give Buzzard Rock a shot: Garmin Connect - Buzzard Rock


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Yaaaah....

Clipped in, no pads. Yur duh man, Drev! :thumbsup:


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Holy F! Looks like fun.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

wicked riding !!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Me being silly and trying to do a log ride going _uphill_ on my Vertigo fat bike:


----------



## Kos F (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice tux lol @ 1:26


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Second time in a skate park, but first time trying to catch air. The previous time I just rolled around. I also tried the half pipe and near crapped my trousers 


Wakefield Skate Park by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

well, in a past year i just talked more what i will do than actually did 
plans were strong  
i wanted to make video with camera on wire + other ideas but .. well maybe this year
video captured was for site seeing only to get idea where to set camera & etc
it's this year so i will better stop talking ... 
so here is what i've got
for better quality go to vimeo site






TEMPORARY INTERNET FILE from olo bolo on Vimeo.

and here short vid from Moab






AMASA BACK TRAIL , MOAB, UT from olo bolo on Vimeo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

^^ man the full squish has got to be a treat.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

RFX, where is the trail in the top vid (with the floppy bridge)? Pretty sure that'd scare the bejeezus outta me 

Nice air off those ramps too!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

@RFX: Nice vids, and some impressive skillz, too!


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Now you got me dreamin!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

RFX big foot said:


> well, in a past year i just talked more what i will do than actually did
> plans were strong
> i wanted to make video with camera on wire + other ideas but .. well maybe this year
> video captured was for site seeing only to get idea where to set camera & etc
> ...


Man, I love your vids. I know they're a LOT of work to ride and set-up all the shots.

and THANK YOU for not just throwing up some 5-minutes long POV crap.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

^^Here here. Awesome videos. Seriously has me thinking about a Full Squish Fatty.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

First shot at the jumps.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

When I grow up, I wanna be like RFX Big Foot.


----------



## bikepikespeak.com (Nov 14, 2013)

Palmer Park in Colorado Springs via a Kona Wo


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Douthat State Park in southwestern Virginia:

Douthat with the Adobo Crew by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Douthat with the Adobo Crew by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Douthat with the Adobo Crew by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry for the low quality of this pic. It was pulled from a video:


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## hidesertbomber (Jun 16, 2009)

*Media Air*








Victor Valley Daily Press High Desert man turns cycling into daily dose of exercise | people, desert, turns - Victorville Daily Press


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Gambrill Goodness by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Gambrill Goodness by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## KingKongKion (May 31, 2014)

Yesterdays ride, facing the new rock garden on my local trail.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's a video of my ride last weekend at Bootleg Canyon:


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey King Kong, where is this? looks familiar??


----------



## KingKongKion (May 31, 2014)

Forged1 said:


> Hey King Kong, where is this? looks familiar??


It's in Hareskoven. Just outside Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## KingKongKion (May 31, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Upward rock hop by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## -edgecrusher- (Jun 29, 2011)

Dropping into Danimal in Copper Harbor


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice job yoopers^^^^


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I guess I'll throw these ones in from the last couple of weeks for safekeeping 


Rock Roll by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Jump Shot From [email protected] Singlespeed Dress Race by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Hot Ride @ Schaeffer Farm by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Big Fat Air, In a dress. Nice.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Couple shots from a local race. Photos by Mike Briggs


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Tried to channel my inner drevil. I know, I know. Dress code fail.


----------



## Bevo-66 (Sep 29, 2014)

Who said fat bike bikes can't be ridden hard!!
I didn't see this thread, great pictures!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! I have to go there one day&#8230; Beautiful video&#8230;
[
QUOTE=RFX big foot;10733149]video done 
nothing too extreme but video will give You some idea what You can expect from start to the end of trail 
it took me a lot of time to capture video, 
i rode alone





[/QUOTE]


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Lovin' my Muk - still waiting for snow!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

This thread is why I am getting a fat bike!

I saw the guy riding up the stairs.

I see almost everyone with a smile on their face.

I see riding uphill in the snow.

I see riders clinging to off-camber rocks.

I've always had the idea that I'd like to be able to ride my bike anywhere I would walk. I've always been pretty _close_ to accomplishing that on any bike, but I am pretty sure the fat bike will DO it!

Nice job everyone!

-F


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Had a little fun playing around with action shots today. Needed fisheye, or maybe just moar air...





































20° and snow might stop the bmxers, but it can't stop the fat steeze.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool shot!!



AllMountin' said:


>


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Good ol' bump-n-jump over a log at Fairland Regional Park in Laurel, MD.


Fairland w/ Nephews by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice lift.


Drevil said:


> Good ol' bump-n-jump over a log at Fairland Regional Park in Laurel, MD.
> 
> 
> Fairland w/ Nephews by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

30" log over. Near the limit of what I can clean consistently:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

AllMountin' said:


> 30" log over. Near the limit of what I can clean consistently


Very nice! I think that's about my limit also.

One thing that my friends and I like to _not_ lower the saddle height. I have a feeling if I did, I wouldn't have as many bruises after sessioning some of the logs and rocks 

Although not a fat bike, here's a video I made waaaay back when (7.5 years ago) while a few buddies and I played around on decent sized logover:


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Belmont Logover by Maverick Moto Media.

the logs look more substantial in person than they do on video...


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

I forgot about this thread. Already posted a couple of these in the ss thread, but this is a more appropriate setting.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> This thread should have a little Epic Pugsley time as well:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/180287/l/
> 
> EPIC PUGSLEY TIME full version HD on Pinkbike


That's why I bought a Bluto!

We should be getting more snow soon, then I'm off to our local pump track/jump area


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

^^^

Really cool vid guys. Your trails rock!


----------



## arock (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is a pic I pulled from a gopro video today



> A photo posted by Aaron Hofmann (@arock81) on Dec 12, 2014 at 4:42pm PST


and here is the video it was pulled from


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Drevil said:


> Good ol' bump-n-jump over a log at Fairland Regional Park in Laurel, MD.
> 
> 
> Fairland w/ Nephews by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Where at Fairland is this? I know those trails really well, and this doesn't look familiar.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Cap'n, I think it's where I have the red arrow pointing. When I took the pic, there wasn't any logs leading up to and after it. I was there a few days ago, and it's been built up with smaller logs, so it's a rideover, but those disappear too


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Spent the last couple of days learning to Phat Whip. Not a great jump, but the most sideways one:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Good stuff Allmountin' :thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I’ve found that waterbars along trails are a great way to incrementally ramp up your tail-whippiness. I was never a tailwhipper before, but then about 800 miles into ownerships of my Borealis Echo, I started getting tailwhip-curious. Now I do it whenever possible. Light weight (relatively speaking) is easy to throw the weight around side to side.


----------



## arock (Sep 25, 2013)

A few stills from Patapsco Valley State Park



> A photo posted by Aaron Hofmann (@arock81) on Dec 12, 2014 at 3:02pm PST





> A photo posted by Aaron Hofmann (@arock81) on Dec 12, 2014 at 3:55pm PST





> A photo posted by Aaron Hofmann (@arock81) on Dec 12, 2014 at 3:52pm PST


And the link to the video


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, good stuff all around arock, but that water capture is just brilliant!

I presume the side knobs create the separation in the wave. Such a unique shot.


----------



## arock (Sep 25, 2013)

AllMountin' said:


> Wow, good stuff all around arock, but that water capture is just brilliant!
> 
> I presume the side knobs create the separation in the wave. Such a unique shot.


Thanks! I was just looking for a few action shots to steal out of the video when i came across that one. Couldn't believe how cool it looked. And I believe you are correct about the side knobs.


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Seems legit. Did you make it?


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

AllMountin' said:


> Seems legit. Did you make it?


Yes. I will see if I can find the link to the movie

Edit: Filthy Trials Video - Pinkbike


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Fun on Wheels said:


> Yes. I will see if I can find the link to the movie
> 
> Edit: Filthy Trials Video - Pinkbike


Waaaay beyond my skill level. The video makes it look easy, but the pix make it look anything but. Very cool!

On the mellower side, I rode with some buds at Gambrill in Maryland. (Rigid) fat bikes bounce you around a bit, but there's no beating the traction when rock crawling and hopping.

Getting Up the Rock Pile by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Gambrill with the Guys by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Gambrill with the Guys by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Gambrill with the Guys by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Gambrill with the Guys by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Gambrill with the Guys by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Drevil said:


> Getting Up the Rock Pile by bundokbiker, on Flickr


So, what is the current weight of your *****in fatbike, now that you've got the 65mm Nexties mounted up to the hubs? Just took delivery of my Nexties yesterday, they are a sight to behold (and light to hold!!!), I am pretty farkin' excited.


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

Filthy Trails in Belgium! What a cool place! I cleared the road gap on Styles' Cove STD but I don't think there is enough money in the world for me to try it on a fatty. This is just too awesome. Cheers!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Drevil, is that a straight hop from flat ground? Pretty impressive height.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Not pictures, but thought this fit the theme of this thread:






Fatboy no snow from Jisch on Vimeo.


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

grejji said:


> Filthy Trails in Belgium! What a cool place! I cleared the road gap on Styles' Cove STD but I don't think there is enough money in the world for me to try it on a fatty. This is just too awesome. Cheers!


Thanks, I had a real good time there. And I see more pics of people who also had a good time there.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

AllMountin' said:


> Drevil, is that a straight hop from flat ground? Pretty impressive height.


I can't remember exactly what I was doing there (besides getting up that rock), but the camera angle is making it look more impressive than it really is.



Leopold Porkstacker said:


> So, what is the current weight of your *****in fatbike, now that you've got the 65mm Nexties mounted up to the hubs? Just took delivery of my Nexties yesterday, they are a sight to behold (and light to hold!!!), I am pretty farkin' excited.


27.75 pounds. I guess ti weighs more than carbon, but I don't have to worry as much when I crash 

Speaking of crashing, my buddies and I came across an elevated log in the trail during our New Years Day ride, so of course, it was challenge time!

*Krampus Mik*


*Vertigo Rick*


*Ti-Zizle Noy*


It's fun riding with folks that don't mind scratching up their body or bike for a silly challenge


----------



## fatboy43 (May 4, 2008)

Did everyone who posted here crash jumping their fatbikes?? It's been well over a year unless I'm missing something. To bad, what a great collection.

**edit - Never mind, I'm an idiot. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven’t crashed yet from jump attempts… but then again I haven’t had anyone around to photograph me hitting the jumps. Hoping I can bribe one of my kids into doing it.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

The sledding hill was blissfully devoid of people and was perfectly "groomed". A couple of my friends and I decided to take advantage of a little kicker I spied on the hillside. I've wanted to jump in the snow on this particular spot long before I ever got a fat bike. First is me, then Mike on his new Borealis and then Jeff (who just had double knee replacement this fall) on his new Borealis. Sweet fun!


----------



## fletchog (May 11, 2009)

Is a plank technical?


----------



## fletchog (May 11, 2009)

Heres a couple from a 3hr race during which we had about 50mm of rain in under an hour.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Drevil said:


> Waaaay beyond my skill level. The video makes it look easy, but the pix make it look anything but. Very cool!
> 
> On the mellower side, I rode with some buds at Gambrill in Maryland. (Rigid) fat bikes bounce you around a bit, but there's no beating the traction when rock crawling and hopping.


I really miss that place since I moved away. Did my first mountain bike ride there :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

fletchog said:


> Is a plank technical?


I love riding the Gorge on my fatty.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Another beautiful day so I decided to hit up one of my favorite log piles to play around on in the snow.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Nearly all the jumps are too iced over to send, but not this side hill hip:



Anyone taking their fattie to the Mega Cavern Bike Park? Opening in under two weeks!


----------



## Organ Donor (Feb 3, 2013)

A gorgeous day in Colorado Springs.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

fletchog said:


> Heres a couple from a 3hr race during which we had about 50mm of rain in under an hour.


Good thing you had your rain jacket with you. 

-F


----------



## Psmage (Jan 27, 2015)

Here is a fun line I found while shooting some video on my Fatback Corvus


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Psmage said:


> Here is a fun line I found while shooting some video on my Fatback Corvus


Impressive skills!!! :band:


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Psmage said:


> Here is a fun line I found while shooting some video on my Fatback Corvus


Great 1st post! Can we assume that you're Pat or Phil Smage, from the Smage Bros Riding Shows?


----------



## Psmage (Jan 27, 2015)

Gigantic said:


> Great 1st post! Can we assume that you're Pat or Phil Smage, from the Smage Bros Riding Shows?


Yep! This is Pat, been riding fat for a while now and loving it. Plenty more pictures where that came from, and should have a video up in a few weeks.


----------



## Gruitr1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pat! Great to see you on here and on a fatty! You are a true inspiration for anyone who rides 2 wheels..!! Damn these bikes are fun! After 30+ years on a trials motorcycle, I'm really enjoying the pedal bikes. Soo many trails to explore!!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

^Great stuff y'all.



My last jump pic for a minute. Wanted to get that elusive 'trail of snow' shot, but it's too wet. Need that pow.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Camera snapping away on its own.....


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice freeze frame.



bme107 said:


> Camera snapping away on its own.....
> View attachment 962245


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Avalon in Patapsco SP, Maryland


Frigid at Avalon by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

nice, very nice


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Drevil said:


> Avalon in Patapsco SP, Maryland
> 
> 
> Frigid at Avalon by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Your's looks a lot cooler than mine.


----------



## Organ Donor (Feb 3, 2013)

Pulpit Rock, Colorado Springs


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

rfx and fat sUZZI


----------



## sebob (Mar 14, 2008)

Sick shots!


----------



## BikeBert (Mar 17, 2008)

Ogień Oleczku, ogień! Mimo, że zima.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

RFX big foot said:


> rfx and fat sUZZI


Great pix as usual sir!


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

Inspirational!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Buddies and I play on a little snow hump.


Rosaryville Snow Ride by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Rosaryville Snow Ride by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Rosaryville Snow Ride by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## dirtybiker (Jan 18, 2006)

A little baby air with a coaster brake at the Salton Sea, CA


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Queens NY, testing the Mongoose Vinson

via Imgflip GIF Maker


----------



## Bulldozer27 (Sep 16, 2005)

dirtybiker said:


> A little baby air with a coaster brake at the Salton Sea, CA
> 
> View attachment 972621


Not to threadjack, but I wonder about that place. Is there any good riding out there?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I saw a log that fell on a bridge and thought I heard it say, "Hop me..."

I had to oblige.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

This pic was taken during a downhill time trial held on our local ski hill March 1st.:thumbsup:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

My buddy Gunboats on his Boo AluBooYah fat bike. This is on the Power Loop in Laurel Hill park in Lorton, Va.


Chilly Willy Laurel Hill-y Ride by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

frozen and delicious this AM


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I took some friends to the Frederick Watershed (in Maryland) to ride on the Iceberg and Newberg (F2) trails. I was really off my game and bounced around like a ping pong ball. I even had a few crashes, which don't happen too often, but if there's anyplace that it could happen, it's here.

Since so many people ask how they perform in the rocks, I am using the Nextie Black Eagle 65mm carbon rims (mated to 45 North Vanhelgas). I'm pretty sure there was some rock-rubbin on them, and I recall a bottom-out or 2, but no explosions happened. Maybe I should inspect them to be sure 

So we had a Trek Farley, Surly Ice Cream Truck (GIS Dork), and my Vertigo mixed in with the skinnies. I attempted a climb that was so steep that I stalled and fell backwards (on Capitol Hill )

Lots of these little power-ups

Iceberg Trail by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Down the S-curve

Iceberg & Newberg at the Frederick Watershed by bundokbiker, on Flickr

I missed GIS Dork as he cleaned this section, but I wanted to show the "trail"  Hard to tell, but the line is to the left.

Iceberg & Newberg at the Frederick Watershed by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Many smiles per mile

Iceberg & Newberg at the Frederick Watershed by bundokbiker, on Flickr

Rock & rollin'

Iceberg & Newberg at the Frederick Watershed by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Drevil said:


> I took some friends to the Frederick Watershed (in Maryland) to ride on the Iceberg and Newberg (F2) trails. I was really off my game and bounced around like a ping pong ball. I even had a few crashes, which don't happen too often, but if there's anyplace that it could happen, it's here.
> 
> Since so many people ask how they perform in the rocks, I am using the Nextie Black Eagle 65mm carbon rims (mated to 45 North Vanhelgas). I'm pretty sure there was some rock-rubbin on them, and I recall a bottom-out or 2, but no explosions happened. Maybe I should inspect them to be sure


Looks like a killer trail. What town in maryland? Hows the rest of the riding nearby, worth a trip from NY?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

nyrangerfan222 said:


> Looks like a killer trail. What town in maryland? Hows the rest of the riding nearby, worth a trip from NY?


These pictures are from the Frederick Watershed in Frederick, Maryland.

Gambrill State Park is right underneath it, and if you're in for a long ride, they're connected so you can ride both. It's usually too long a day for me, but there are some fast folks that can do a huge chunk of both (but they're _blazing_).

Some of my other favorite trails in the DC area that I recommend to out-of-towners are:
- Avalon/Patapsco
- Schaeffer Farms
- Fountainhead

If you're up for a really big challenge, the rockiest trails within about an hour and a half of DC are in Front Royal, Va at Elizabeth Furnace and Buzzard Rock:

Joey on his Pugsley by bundokbiker, on Flickr

All that said, is it worth the drive from New York? It's kinda far, but I really dig our trails (literally and figuratively). Last weekend a friend from Pittsburgh (who used to write for a national MTB mag then later started his own bike mag) was amped after riding with us at the Watershed and was already planning to come back (~3.5 drive from Pitt to Frederick).


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Drevil said:


> All that said, is it worth the drive from New York? It's kinda far, but I really dig our trails (literally and figuratively). Last weekend a friend from Pittsburgh (who used to write for a national MTB mag then later started his own bike mag) was amped after riding with us at the Watershed and was already planning to come back (~3.5 drive from Pitt to Frederick).


Thanks for all the info. Says frederick is about a 4:30 hr drive from me, but if there is enough trail systems around to make it a 3 day weekend trip id be down. Loving the pics, good stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Rangerfan, you can hunt around the web for routes on garmin, mapmyride, ridewithgps etc. Or hit up our local site/forum more-mtb.org to join a scheduled ride or mix your own. We get out of towners from all over coming to DC. Many post up the days and where they are looking to ride, then someone local steps up to say they'll lead.


----------



## DeepVI (May 9, 2011)




----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

This silly little gap bent the voodoo zombie 500 steel fork on my rigid (50/50'd the landing). Came back to claim redemption on the fatty.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

redemption looks fun!


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice movie Allmountain, what fork are you using now?


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Bluto in the video. I just switched bikes and haven't replaced the bent fork yet. There aren't a lot of options for 500 a to c forks with 4" clearance, and I'm using an uncut steerer with a maxed out spacer stack. I may end up back on the same fork.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

AllMountin' said:


> This silly little gap bent the voodoo zombie 500 steel fork on my rigid (50/50'd the landing). Came back to claim redemption on the fatty.


Great addition to the thread. I checked out some of your other vids on Vimeo as well :thumbsup:

I've never heard of it before, but does "50/50'd" mean your front tire made it over the top but your rear didn't? With my history of breaking rigid forks, I'd probably throw away the fork or use it as wall art if I saw it bent. One time I had a full-on face smack with the earth when the legs of one of my forks decided it didn't want to be with the steerer anymore


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

AllMountin' said:


> Bluto in the video. I just switched bikes and haven't replaced the bent fork yet. There aren't a lot of options for 500 a to c forks with 4" clearance, and I'm using an uncut steerer with a maxed out spacer stack. I may end up back on the same fork.


I haven't been keeping track of the latest fat rigid forks, but seeing you have a penchant for boostin' like me, I'd highly recommend a dual crown fork if you want to keep it rigid and relatively light weight. YES they are expensive, but I've always felt confident when jumping around or blasting through rocks when using the dual crowns (Jones Truss and Black Sheep Faith). To justify it, you can always tell yourself (and your SO) that it's cheaper than dentures


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Badandy (onone) and myself (bucksaw) hitting some rollers today at Blue Mountain reservation in Peekskill NY
IMG_4903 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr
IMG_4906 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr
IMG_4908 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr
IMG_4909 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr
IMG_4911 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr
20150406_120857_008 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr
20150406_123425_024 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr
20150406_123425_026 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr

Thanks Kevin for the photos :thumbsup:


----------



## DeepVI (May 9, 2011)

^^^^^ Sweeeet!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

^^^^^ LIKE

What an awesome day to be out.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

This is a pic from last year of my buddy doing a log ride up, then down.


Fountainhead by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

A couple of new skinny lines. One fun and easy. The second elevated, unshaven, difficult, and with serious pucker factor:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

AllMountin' said:


> The second elevated, unshaven, difficult, and with serious pucker factor


Holy crap dude, no joke!!!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Fat Bike Jumping the Shark  by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Sweet. I've never thought of jumping a shark before.

So... what you're saying is that fatbikes have jumped the shark? or maybe this thread has? or that you have?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

AllMountin' said:


> Sweet. I've never thought of jumping a shark before.
> 
> So... what you're saying is that fatbikes have jumped the shark? or maybe this thread has? or that you have?


Ha! Just poking a lil fun at ourselves and the haters. Even if people say it shark-jumped, it don't matter to me at all. Fat bikes are still my preferred method of biking :thumbsup:

L'original pic:


Spring Has Sprung by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

AllMountin' said:


>


I like how you show your attempts and eventual success. There are guys like Tim Droschak on the Facebook Fat Bike group that do stuff that is so incredible that there can only be two possible explanations: he's using a green screen or he's a robot!


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

drevil said:


> fat bikes are still my preferred method of biking :thumbsup:


amen


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Haven't been riding the fatty all that long, but now that I'm on dirt I am noticing that the front tire likes to deform *right at takeoff!*

This is very unsettling on angled/off-camber launches.

Is this more a function of the "self-steer" effect of some tires, or do all fatties do this?
I am running Snowshoes at about 9psi front (11psi rear), with a Bluto.

Thanks,
-F

PS - lotsa fun bein' had in this thread!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I would add a little air to your front tire, the deformation can be unsettling so you have to find that balance between cushion and weirdness when you're riding in the dirt. I usually run about 10PSI up front with a Bluto. I was lower pre-Bluto, but as you have found, the comfort comes with a consequence.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

I only ran the Snowshoes for a short while, but that is exactly why mine came off the front within a couple of rides. I thought it would do fine out back as a dirt tire, at higher pressure, but in front it was too unpredictable during any moves requiring a preload. Those are the exact situations where it is dangerous to have any nonlinear steering anomalies. 

I went to a Nate immediately, which is very predictable and linear at moderate to high pressure. I've also run the Chao 4.9 up front, which is pretty linear at higher pressures, and I haven't messed with midrange pressures enough to speak to that. My feeling is that it's a notch below the Nate in that regard.

With the Bluto, I'll run as much pressure in front as needed to virtually eliminate self steer, even though I run the Bluto at 140psi, with no perceptible sag(I still bottom it every single ride).

Definitely have to be careful with tire reviews. We all ride a little bit differently and what works for you may not work for me, and vice versa.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/1s6-0EI67k/
Dropping into the bowl at 6 Mile Run, Franklin Twp, NJ


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

More action than air. Mooch Madness race yesterday. Allamuchy, NJ. Photographer picked the one spot on the course without rocks.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Down by the Lake by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

At the race last weekend. Managed 2nd in Cat 2 Sport


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Me at highland this weekend. Hitting the reef drop and a random kicker on cats paw. I rode Blue mountain reservation on weds, but I was solo so I didn't get any shots.

https://photos-4.dropbox.com/t/2/AA...B/-O4OpmMWj0zq2-TFxhjbrKtivmNP2DVkKrb8uLoxvs4

https://photos-4.dropbox.com/t/2/AA...B/oNgvyTKE6glww1GMUo1YK6Clh0fLajyxMJ9KgpqIrXk


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

*Small Drop*

My closest trail - Stillwell Woods. Mostly XC singletrack, you have to find the fun stuff if you're looking to shred...









I was solo, here's a link to a video from my phone of the drop

https://vid.me/Q54C


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I went to Utah and Colorado a couple of weeks ago, and have a few snaps/vids to contribute to the thread:


Buffalo Creek in Pine, Colorado


Buffalo Creek in Pine, Colorado


Horse Gulch in Durango (Video)


Climb at Slickrock (Video)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have some contributions. Couldn't find this thread last time I looked.


Tennessee and Georgia MTB Trip by Nate, on Flickr


DSCF2225 by Nate, on Flickr


North Carolina April 2015 10th Anniversary by Nate, on Flickr


North Carolina April 2015 10th Anniversary by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I busted out my bunny hop bar for my mountain bike club's summer picnic... and failed miserably during the contest  I'm so used to ricocheting my front wheel off of something solid (like a log) to bounce up and catch air that my straight up hops ain't much to write home about.










I maxed out at 12-14", while the winner (on a 650B Ibis) won at 30" high! I was the only fatty.

(Pics by James Corbett.)


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't do it. It's actually a deceiving pic... no real landing down there. The camera is sitting on the rock with the nice slope. Depth perception issues with the picture. The drop is probably 10 feet to flat, if you call beach-ball sized boulders flat. But I totally creeped up to the edge and did the trackstand/hop/peek over the edge for long enough to get a few pics from the GoPro on timelapse mode.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Cut up from last week's trip to Vermont, Maine, and New York.

Footage from Shindagin Hollow and Ellicottville, with pics from Vermont/Maine.


----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice video!:thumbsup:


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

AllMountin' said:


> Cut up from last week's trip to Vermont, Maine, and New York.
> 
> Footage from Shindagin Hollow and Ellicottville, with pics from Vermont/Maine.


Excellent vid! I know that exact spot in the opening (above the river) shot


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

AllMountin' said:


> Cut up from last week's trip to Vermont, Maine, and New York.
> 
> Footage from Shindagin Hollow and Ellicottville, with pics from Vermont/Maine.


Nice. Awesome that you included the blooper at the end.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

SmooveP said:


> Nice. Awesome that you included the blooper at the end.


That's probably the hardest step up I've ever done, mostly due to the irregular edge surface and an angled approach. I edited out 13 minutes of repeat failures for that ten second clip. I struggle with commitment when it comes to the weight transfer part of that move.

Sometimes it's more about persistence than skill- and it's good to have a laugh at our failures now and again, I think.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

AllMountin' said:


> That's probably the hardest step up I've ever done, mostly due to the irregular edge surface and an angled approach. I edited out 13 minutes of repeat failures for that ten second clip. I struggle with commitment when it comes to the weight transfer part of that move.
> 
> Sometimes it's more about persistence than skill- and it's good to have a laugh at our failures now and again, I think.


Steve, great video as usual. I also liked how you included the outtake. Some of my videos are *primarily* outtakes 

I'll add another one into the mix since I'm here:

A Log in the Woods Gets Hopped by Ricky deLeyos, on Flickr


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

I pulled this screen cap from some of my footage on the Whiskeag trail, in Bath, ME. Technically, this was a brief off trail interlude. I thought it was a little bit of a mind****.

What am I actually riding here?


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Finally recovered the footage off my damaged camera. More there than I realized, so I threw together a second edit. More raw this time, with clips from Perry Hill, Kingdom Trails, and Whiskeag Trail.

Interestingly, I don't think these clips encompass the best parts of ANY of the three, but there are unique features just the same. No Troll Stroll, or Tap n Die, or Sidewinder. None of the fast DH rock rolls at Perry Hill(clips are from Disneyland). Or even the mountain bike specific part of Whiskeag.

I am a HUGE fan the riding I sampled in the Northeast! Be back next season for sure.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

AllMountin' said:


> Cut up from last week's trip to Vermont, Maine, and New York.
> 
> Footage from Shindagin Hollow and Ellicottville, with pics from Vermont/Maine.


Ha ha! Recognized B-1 from Shindagin - my neck of the woods :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

This thread is so full of awesome!

You will not often find me off the ground very far, but this is the tech-est terrain I can find locally. In fact, if you go on the wrong day, it's not even terrain! The water level can vary by ~4 feet depending on weather.
I've just about worn out these frame grabs putting them up elsewhere, but I thought I'd drop them here, too.































This was a rare chance and so much fun!
Vid HERE.

-F


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

No snow yet, but it's all fat, all the time now. Amazing how different the same trails feel on my Muk and how fun it is when I get it in the air, if even for a moment.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Commitment - hanging on 'til the bitter end! Hope the water wasn't too cold. Are those Jones H-Loops you're riding? How do you like them for technical stuff?


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a jump in this little 15 second video

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Nice! Where is this?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

petey15 said:


> ^ Commitment - hanging on 'til the bitter end! Hope the water wasn't too cold. Are those Jones H-Loops you're riding? How do you like them for technical stuff?


I'm nothing if not committed. I totally stuck that, btw. :cornut:

I really like the Jones for long rides and I find it works fine for moderately technical stuff. But I'm back to a 9º slightly upswept bar for technical stuff and probably for the rest of my winter riding.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

First ride on the Fat bike at Kelso Conservation Area's last day of the season. Love this thing!


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Well I was up in the air..LOL*


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Winter is coming, back on the fat bike


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

(click the pic to go to the vid)

Frederick Watershed by rickyd, on Flickr


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Spent the weekend at Ray's Indoor and Louisville Mega Cavern. I shot a mix of interesting lines, stunts, and DJ riding at the Mega Underground Bike Park. I'm a fan.






Lighting is not ideal for shooting.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

not much of snow but fun as always


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Both of those are much steeper than they look. This was tempting, but it was 13 feet out, 9feet down. I send this drop on my stumpjumper and enduro, but the rigid fork on my boris I wasn't trusting it. I have a picture of a 6 foot drop to a downhill landing somewhere. It felt great, it was a smoother landing than my 6" travel specialized enduro.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

RFX big foot said:


> not much of snow but fun as always
> 
> View attachment 1044292
> View attachment 1044293
> ...


These are awesome! You have one great photographer!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Fun! Great shots!


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

RFX big foot said:


> not much of snow but fun as always


A small part of me is disappointed that there's an off the shelf option now. Feels like your buddy is cheating with the Mutz compared to your work on the Turner.

I was thinking about this thread a few days ago. Thanks for stoking the fire.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

What to do when the 50° temps melt the trails? Take to the lakes and swamps for some much needed technical refresher training. Winter opens up an endless landscape of tech options.











Side step up to skinny, to side hop exit combo is a new wrinkle for me.


----------



## Gruitr1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice! Must be using spikes..?? water on ice = slippage


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Definitely studded. Helps on the slick logs too. I think it's silly not to run studs where I live.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

AllMountin' said:


> What to do when the 50° temps melt the trails? Take to the lakes and swamps for some much needed technical refresher training. Winter opens up an endless landscape of tech options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick! Surely studded tires? Dilly's? 4 or 5? Or something else?


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

yes ! sick !
i like narrow branch climb tho most !!


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

Ict more fun bike i ever used


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Fun times on the fat


----------



## Organ Donor (Feb 3, 2013)

Although its snowing like mad in Colorado Springs today, this is a shot of Ute Valley Park from just a couple of days ago.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

First dirt of the season. Might not last, but damn it felt good.











My favorite local line.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Haulin' ass! Nice!


AllMountin' said:


> First dirt of the season. Might not last, but damn it felt good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

*Wednesday*


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

^sweet shots, as always!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Shorts and a tee, with boots, on lake ice. Not everyday...


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

AllMountin' said:


> Shorts and a tee, with boots, on lake ice. Not everyday...


Looks like a sketchy landing! Awesome!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Got some hero dirt today in the leadup before an ugly storm Wed -> Thurs that will probably drop some snow, but may not be cold enough for long enough for anything to freeze.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Same boat here - nothing but rain for the next three days. We've had very little snow and whenever any has managed to accumulate, it's been gone within the week. But, I've had lots of fun on the Muk. I know my FS 29er is going to feel pretty plush when I haul it back out this Spring.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Last weekend:


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Jisch said:


> Last weekend:


Was that Mianus in stamford? Do you ride in Mianus? I passed someone with what looked like the same fatbike there.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

traditiionalist said:


> Was that Mianus in stamford? I passed someone with what looked like the same fatbike there.


No, it's Crandall Park in Tolland, CT. It's a fairly small park, it has about 13 miles of tight singletrack - some tech, but mostly flowy stuff.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Jisch said:


> No, it's Crandall Park in Tolland, CT. It's a fairly small park, it has about 13 miles of tight singletrack - some tech, but mostly flowy stuff.


Oh, I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

traditiionalist said:


> Oh, I'll have to check it out!


It's 5 minutes from my house, let me know when you're in the area and I can show you around.


----------



## DeepVI (May 9, 2011)

Forgotten and abandoned step down while exploring washes.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

nice !


----------



## JCHKeys (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Beautiful March weekend and perfect weather to add a new drop to the trail.


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)

*rockAfiller*

just part of fresh jumps called " rockAfiller "


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

They missed a spot when building this trail.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Let's make this thread great again. Been a minute since I did the fatbike thing.


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

A little earlier (last summer)


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## SalsaSalsa (Dec 28, 2016)

That's awesome, did you bunny hop over that? If so your my hero.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Thx, but I'm no hero. It's a nose tap assisted hop. Less risk; still fun. I'll rarely attempt full speed hops in the ~2+ foot range. Doable, but a harsh penalty for failure. 

Drevil used to be the master of this(prolly still is) before he left the fat game.


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Still respect though. Fats are heavy!


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Last weeks Oliebollenrit with friends:
(I am riding the blue bike with the black tyres)


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

DeepVI said:


> Forgotten and abandoned step down while exploring washes.
> 
> View attachment 1052850


This has to be Oro Valley...please let me know where this is, cause it looks like too much fun!


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

For the vid all credits to Guust our camera man wgit the try out with the gimball


----------



## BojanMikic (Jul 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

BojanMikic said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mianus? Blue mountain?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)




----------



## BojanMikic (Jul 30, 2016)

traditiionalist said:


> Mianus? Blue mountain?


This is at Grahams, I have a vid from the same roller you did at Blue 
Nice shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BojanMikic (Jul 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

BojanMikic said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Have to make another trip to graham soon, I got a bluto this fall so jumps, drops and rollers are a bit more friendly now than with the carbon fork.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm gonna miss this snow crusted ice; the traction is unreal. Have to ride fast and cut hard to break free. Stupid fun!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

We're losing our swamp ice in the warmup, but I had to get out and try a few things, soaked wood be damned!



















But it ain't all tits & beer, as they say...


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Rockin that skinny fat & wondering where winter went.


----------



## bombermate (Jan 24, 2015)

Carving it up in Australia















EDIT: Jeez they make it hard to post a pic!


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Impressive

It's amazing you make that look so easy as I know these trails and I surly wouldn't consider doing the jumps.

Maybe 20 years ago.



RFX big foot said:


> View attachment 1049787
> View attachment 1049788
> View attachment 1049777
> View attachment 1049778
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

RFX is indeed the man.




























Unfortunately, the ice proved a bit too thin today...


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

bombermate said:


> Carving it up in Australia
> 
> View attachment 1120825
> View attachment 1120826
> ...


Talk about taking the high road...


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Love the pics in this thread. Quick question for you guys and girls that are jumping, dropping and generally riding some pretty serious chunk on your fat bikes. What kind of tire pressure are you using?


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

I run pretty high, but don't measure. Tyres only bulge under heavy pump, but not while stationary.



















Dusting off the warm weather skills.


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jun 18, 2005)

Poaching a kiddo snowboard jump on the side of a bikepath in Anchorage, AK


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## bombermate (Jan 24, 2015)

noosa2 said:


> Love the pics in this thread. Quick question for you guys and girls that are jumping, dropping and generally riding some pretty serious chunk on your fat bikes. What kind of tire pressure are you using?


I run mine soft at 5 or below as mine is fully rigid. Front tire as low as it allows without affecting the self steering too much


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

I could do this all day, but participation threads are always better if people, you know... participate. 










I was soooo close to nailing this, but just finding the courage to manual and hop into it was a huge step for me.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

RFX big foot said:


> just part of fresh jumps called " rockAfiller "
> 
> View attachment 1058097


^^^What is happening here? It looks really close to shorting this gap. :yikes:

-F


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Just one of the best rides of my life!


----------



## bombermate (Jan 24, 2015)

Didn't even know someone snapped a pic of me during an opening day ride at a brand new mountain bike park in South Australia, Antsey's Hill.

I was one fatty among a massive contingent of mountain bikers.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

AllMountin' said:


> Just one of the best rides of my life!


You're killin' it man!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Drevil said:


> You're killin' it man!


Thx! You know, I thought of you about the time I hit the log in the third pic. Too big to hop, so I needed the front tyre deflection to generate height. Thinking, "Man, I really should practice this more!"

Kinda miss seeing that sweet bike of yours around here.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

i got porky pig off the ground at Blue Mountain a couple days ago...

















*pics courtesy of Timmy K, thanks bro!*


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Rodney Jekyl said:


> i got porky pig off the ground at Blue Mountain a couple days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What trail in blue is that on?


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

traditiionalist said:


> What trail in blue is that on?


bottom one looks like lower monster? near the playground area?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

bad andy said:


> bottom one looks like lower monster? near the playground area?


Yeah the bottom one I'm pretty sure is lower monster, but the top one I'm not too sure on.


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

traditiionalist said:


> What trail in blue is that on?


no idea where i was... followed a group around, and it was the first time there essentially.


----------



## Scooby349 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

AllMountin' said:


> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Dude.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Spring Promo for the local spot.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

It's that time of year again. Really enjoying being back on The Mayor.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Had totally forgotten about this thread. Thusly dredged.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

And:


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, that is some sweet terrain! I can find some good rock riding in Marquette/Ishpeming, but those ledges are next level.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Air On Lockdown


----------



## RFX big foot (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

GoPro frame grabs.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

bikemad1 said:


> View attachment 1936789


Great shot. Where was it taken?

Thanks Tim


----------



## bikemad1 (Jun 15, 2014)

If you were replying to me mate it's at Parklands on the sunshine coast not far from Yandina and Coolum


----------



## Bonnie&Clyde (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

FatboyFarleyFuse1977 said:


> GoPro frame grabs.
> 
> View attachment 1946783


Nothing does it quite like play time!


----------



## makemann (Apr 7, 2019)

Boyne City, MI


----------

